# 

## Sławomir Zając

Dzień dobry. Kilka rad dla budujących:

1. Projekt budowlany to podstawa. Nie kupujcie gotowca bo "promocja" i "tanio". Na wizualizacje nie warto zwracać uwagi - one zawsze wyglądają pięknie. Nie zwracajcie uwagi na podane koszty budowy - zwykle są zaniżone. Dlaczego? Ano dlatego, że projekty gotowe mają się sprzedać, a to właśnie niska cena budowy zachęca do kupna.

2. Jeżeli projekt gotowy odpowiada w 95% - kupujcie. Zapłacicie niewiele za adaptację. Uwaga: szukajcie architekta - konstruktora. Projekty gotowe są często przewymiarowane (za dużo zbrojenia, za duże przekroje więźby) przez co zapłacicie niepotrzebnie za dużo podczas budowy. Konstruktor "odchudzi" budynek w razie potrzeby. Idealnie jest kupić projekt, według którego często budują się inni inwestorzy i możesz z nimi się skontaktować. 

3. Chcesz nanieść dużo zmian w projekcie gotowym? Poszukaj projektanta i rozważ projekt indywidualny. Dlaczego? Koszt projektu gotowego i adaptacji może być niewiele niższy od projektu szytego na miarę. Moim zdaniem gdy możesz mieć projekt indywidualny zapłacić np. 4000 więcej to nie ma co się zastanawiać. W końcu będziesz mieszkał w domu przez długie lata.

4. Kierownik budowy. Nie oszczędzajmy na tym! Kierownik musi być często na budowie. To przede wszystkim Twój sojusznik. Z kierownika, który pojawi się na budowie 4 razy, nie będziesz miał za wiele korzyści. 4000 zł za prowadzenie całej budowy to wcale nie jest dużo biorąc pod uwagę odpowiedzialność, jaką kierownik bierze na siebie. Dzięki kierownikowi unikniesz wielu "ciekawych" pomysłów wykonawców (zalewanie fundamentów przy -4...) oraz zwykłych błędów (za nisko murowane okna, źle wyznaczony poziom zero itp.)

5. Wykonawcy. Nie pytajcie innych "ile w tym roku bierze średnio elektryk za punkt elektryczny" albo "czy ta cena za SSO jest ok". To nie ma sensu. Każdy wykonawca ma swoje ceny i mają gdzieś średnie ceny podawane w internecie  :smile:  Z tego powodu nigdy nie należy brać pod uwagę tylko jednej oferty jednego wykonawcy. Jedyną możliwością dowiedzenia się czy dana oferta jest OK jest skontaktowanie się z kilkoma wykonawcami i porównanie ofert. 

6. Nigdy nie bierz w ciemno wykonawców z polecenia. Już wielu się nacięło... Zawsze sprawdzaj wykonawcę - poproś o numery telefonów do jego klientów, sprawdź go w internecie. Dobrze by było, gdybyś zobaczył wykonane przez jego prace.

7. Czas. Szukanie wykonawców zabiera czas. Budowa zabiera czas. Nie spiesz się - tylko to zagwarantuje spokój psychiczny i małe ubytki w finansach. Jak się spieszysz to wybierasz szybko niesprawdzonych wykonawców, podejmujesz złe decyzje. Słowem: oddychaj. Nic się nie stanie, jeżeli wprowadzisz się do domu parę miesięcy później.

8. Jak się budować - system zlecony? Jedna firma? Jeżeli masz czas i jesteś zorganizowany - buduj się systemem zleconym. Polega to na tym, że ty wszystkim zarządzasz: kupujesz materiały, wybierasz poszczególnych wykonawców (geodeta, stan surowy otwarty, tynki, wylewki, elektryk, hydraulik). Dużo roboty, ale spora satysfakcja. I najważniejsze - zostanie dużo kasy w kieszeni (co najmniej kilkadziesiąt tysięcy). Jeżeli jednak nie masz za dużo czas, masz dużo obowiązków i wcześniej rzadko wymagałeś czegoś od ludzi to poważnie rozważ budowę za pomocą jednej czy dwóch firm (jedna firma stawia budynek razem z elektryką, hydrauliką, tynkami itp., a druga zajmuje się wykończeniem). 

9. Materiały. Materiały mogą być po Twojej stronie (taniej, ale więcej szukania latania) lub po stronie wykonawcy. Jeżeli to drugie: wykonawca w ofercie niech rozdzieli kwotę robocizny i materiałów. Dzięki temu będziesz wiedział, za co płacisz. Szczególnie uczulam w przypadku hydraulików, którzy mają rabaty po 50% w swoich hurtowniach (oczywiście rabat zachowują dla siebie).

10. Czym ogrzewać dom? Oj, wiele dyskusji na ten temat się toczyło, a internet pełen jest wątków liczących po 100 stron, gdzie każdy uparcie twierdzi, że wybrany przez niego system ogrzewania (ekogroszek/pompa ciepła/gaz/elektryka) jest najlepszy. Niezależnie co wybierzesz licz całkowitą cenę inwestycji (przy gazie: koszty przyłącza, przy ekogroszku: budowa kotłowni i komina spalinowego itp.). 

Przy rozważaniu inwestycji w droższe rozwiązania (jak pompa ciepła) weź pod uwagę, że często lepiej te pieniądze przeznaczyć na zwiększenie ocieplenia budynku. W bardzo wielkim skrócie:

- Jeżeli interesuje cię maksymalne obniżenie kosztów: rozważ piec na drewno lub miał. Niewielki komfort, ale koszty instalacji i ogrzewania domu - najniższe. 
- Jeżeli koszty mają być niskie, ale komfort musi być wyższy - rozważ piec na ekogroszek z podajnikiem lub piec na pellet. (Słowo do ekologów: dobry piec, dobre palenie i dobry opał = czyste powietrze. To, z czym w Polsce jest problem to tani, mokry opał albo wręcz palenie śmieciami). 
- Jeżeli masz dostęp do gazu - wybierz gaz. O niebo wyższy komfort niż przy ekogroszku - w zamian na nieco wyższe rachunki.
- Jeżeli komfort jest ważny, ale nie chcesz inwestować dużo podczas budowy: gaz płynny lub ogrzewanie elektryczne (oj, dużo mitów jest z tym związanych - napiszę artykuł na ten temat)
- A jeżeli komfort jest najważniejszy i możesz zainwestować dużo podczas budowy: powietrzna pompa ciepła, gruntowa pompa ciepła (przy "większych" budynkach, chociaż to oczywiście trzeba policzyć) lub nawet fotowoltaika.

Oczywiście to megaduże uproszczenie, ale mam nadzieję, że pozwoli ograniczyć wybór możliwości.

11. Wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją? 

Także w dużym uproszczeniu:

- Jeżeli oczyszczone powietrze ma dla Ciebie duże znaczenie - to TAK.
- Jeżeli nie budujesz kominów spalinowych (np. nie budujesz pieca lub kominka) to: TAK. Nie będziesz musiał budować kominów wentylacyjnych i koszty powinny zbliżyć się do kosztów związanych z wentylacją grawitacyjną.

W innych przypadkach to już trzeba policzyć. Nie wierz w reklamy, że rekuperacja oszczędzi 50% twoich rachunków - to bzdury.

12. A co do rachunków za ogrzewanie(*): każdy dom jest inny. Inna lokalizacja, inna orientacja, inna kubatura i inna bryła. Inny materiał budowlany, inne ocieplenie. Jeden dom może stać w cieniu, a drugi w pełnym słońcu. Z tego powodu nie da się porównać rachunków za ogrzewanie dwóch domów, nawet tych, które mają tyle samo powierzchni do ogrzania. Aby się dowiedzieć o tym, ile Twój dom wymaga energii do ogrzania przygotuj OZC, zerknij na charakterystykę energetyczną domu. Uwaga: Często ludzie robią OZC na własną rękę (są od tego odpowiednie programy), ale bardzo, bardzo łatwo wprowadzić błędne dane i uzyskać dziwne wyniki. Jak ktoś napisał: "Przechodzi od euforii po zadumę w zależności od tego, co wpisze do programu"  :smile: 

Ps "Ogrzewanie" to skrót - właściwie powinienem pisać o podtrzymaniu optymalnej temperatury w budynku i przygotowaniu ciepłej wody użytkowej. Tak jest po prostu krócej i myślę, że dalej jest to zrozumiałe.

Powodzenia przy budowie własnego domu!

----------


## Elfir

absolutnie się nie zgodzę z twierdzeniem, że piec na ekogroszek wychodzi taniej w montażu od gazu (oczywiście pod warunkiem gazu przy działce) czy nawet pompy ciepła powietrze-woda.
To jest to, o czym piszesz w pkt. 10 - nie bierzesz wszystkich kosztów pod uwagę.

Co wymaga piec na węgiel? Dużej kotłowni, której każdy m2 kosztuje min. 2,5 tyś zł.  Piec na gaz czy PC postawisz w dużej szafie w korytarzu, w spiżarni, w pralni.  Czyli powierzchnia domu może być mniejsza.

Do tego dochodzi:
komin, fundament pod komin, wentylacja grawitacyjna (co w dobie powszechności WM i rekuperacji zmusza do stosowania dwóch systemów wentylacyjnych w domu, niezgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną), obróbki komina, wyłaz dachowy, kominiarz czyszczący komin (zgodnie z przepisami 4 x w roku), schodki dachowe kominiarskie, urządzenie do grzania ciepłej wody latem (chyba, że ktoś chce rozpalać latem w piecu?).
Jak się to policzy to wychodzą grube tysiące. 
Przy małym (~120 m2), energooszczędnym domu na większej połaci kraju (pomijam tereny podgórskie i Suwałki) to nawet będzie problem ze znalezieniem tak małego pieca na ekogroszek - dom będzie się przegrzewał i trzeba będzie wypuszczać ciepło (czyli pieniądze), otwierając okna. 

Na dodatek zawsze jest niebezpieczeństwo, że za kilka lat zabronią grzać węglem i cała inwestycja pójdzie...

***
Rekuperacja oszczędza kasę, bo wentylacją traci się najwięcej ciepła - prawidłowo wentylowany dom powinien wymienić w samej łazience *50 m3/h!* . A czyste powietrze (bez zaciągania spalin z komina sąsiada czy pyłków latem) to już bonus.

***
Koszty ogrzewania - Im lepiej dom ocieplony, tym cena nośnika energii ma mniejsze znaczenie, bo oszczędności między ekogroszkiem a czystym prądem (nie mam na myśli PC) mogą wynieść 200-500 zł/rocznie dla domów energooszczędnych. I za te 500 zł rocznie kupuje się komfort bezobsługowości i czystego powietrza. 


Z doświadczeń użytkowników wynika, że dom energooszczędny o pow. 120-150 m2 zużywa mniej energii niż mieszkanie z bloku z wielkiej płyty o pow. 50-70 m2.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> absolutnie się nie zgodzę z twierdzeniem, że piec na ekogroszek wychodzi taniej w montażu od gazu (oczywiście pod warunkiem gazu przy działce) czy nawet pompy ciepła powietrze-woda.


Nic takiego nie napisałem. Napisałem, że jeżeli ma się dostęp do gazu to należy wybrać gaz, a nie ekogroszek. Musiałem wybrać jakąś kolejność przedstawiania kolejnych technologii  :smile: 

EDIT: Racja co do pompy ciepła - policzę to raz jeszcze. Nie chcę nikogo wprowadzić w bład.




> Co wymaga piec na węgiel? Dużej kotłowni, której każdy m2 kosztuje min. 2,5 tyś zł.


To za duże uproszczenie, ale oczywiście trzeba wziąć pod uwagę budowę kotłowni, kominów itp. 
Więcej: uważam, że jeżeli ktoś decyduje się na wentylację mechaniczną to budowa kotłowni na ekogroszek mija się z celem: lepiej zrezygnować z budowy kominów wentylacyjnych i spalinowych i zainwestować np. w pompę ciepła.






> Rekuperacja oszczędza kasę, bo wentylacją traci się najwięcej ciepła - prawidłowo wentylowany dom powinien wymienić w samej łazience *50 m3/h!* . A czyste powietrze (bez zaciągania spalin z komina sąsiada czy pyłków latem) to już bonus.


Temat - rzeka. Nie przekonuję nikogo do wentylacji grawitacyjnej, ale chcę rzetelnie przedstawić wady i zalety obu rozwiązań. Oszczędności na rekuperacji oczywiście są, ale nie powinno się jej montować tylko ze względu na nie (bo "zwrot z inwestycji" czy jak to nazwać może potrwać i 30 lat)





> Koszty ogrzewania - Im lepiej dom ocieplony, tym cena nośnika energii ma mniejsze znaczenie, bo oszczędności między ekogroszkiem a czystym prądem (nie mam na myśli PC) mogą wynieść 200-500 zł/rocznie dla domów energooszczędnych. I za te 500 zł rocznie kupuje się komfort bezobsługowości i czystego powietrza.


Z chęcia zobaczę wyliczenia. Naprawdę jestem ciekawy - w tej chwili tworzę kalkulator, który ma na celu podanie orientacyjnych kosztów ogrzewania.

I jedna uwaga: osoba, która buduje np. dom pasywny, montuje wentylację mechaniczną i po prostu inwestuje dużo pieniędzy na początku budowy raczej nie będzie zainteresowana kotłem na ekogroszek ponieważ stać ją na coś o wyższym komforcie użytkowania. Moje rady są jednak kierowane także do osób, które nie mają wiele pieniędzy i dla nich możliwość używania ekogroszku i taniego ogrzewania może być jedynym wyjściem. Pamiętajmy o tym.  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Co roku w moim wątku podaję koszty gazu dla mojego domu.
Rocznie, dwie osoby, dom energooszczędny (do pasywnego zabrakło kasy) to jest poniżej 1300 zł (CW + CWU).
Najmniejszy (gdy wybierałam osprzęt) kocioł na gaz Junkers Cerapur Smart 14:  w mrozy po -15 stopni taktuje, bo jest za mocny! Przy 0 stopni włącza się tylko raz-dwa razy dziennie oraz do podgrzania wody do mycia.
Rachunek jest prosty - taniej byłoby mnie grzać czystym prądem niż robić kotłownię na gaz.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Super! Jeżeli dobrze liczę to całkowite zapotrzebowanie na energię końcową wynosi tylko ok. 5000 kWh rocznie. Czy znajdę gdzieś podsumowanie kosztów związanych z doprowadzeniem do tego, aby budynek stał się budynkiem energooszczędnym? Przejrzałem cały dziennik budowy, ale nie znalazłem tej informacji.

----------


## Elfir

koszt budowy do oddania dziennika w NB i uzyskanie pozwolenia na użytkowanie: 280 tyś.
(ja to nazywam stanem deweloperskim - są tynki, wylewki, podejścia wod-kan, elektryka, piec, instalacja grzewcza)

----------


## Arturo72

> Super! Jeżeli dobrze liczę to całkowite zapotrzebowanie na energię końcową wynosi tylko ok. 5000 kWh rocznie. Czy znajdę gdzieś podsumowanie kosztów związanych z doprowadzeniem do tego, aby budynek stał się budynkiem energooszczędnym? Przejrzałem cały dziennik budowy, ale nie znalazłem tej informacji.


To jest jak widać ciągle mit,że dom energooszczędny musi być drogi w budowie. Tak nie jest,wystarczy trochę nauki i pomyslunku,żeby był nawet tańszy w budowie niż gotowce z biur architektonicznych.

Instalowanie paliw stałych w nowobudowanych domach podraza znacznie koszt budowy.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> To jest jak widać ciągle mit,że dom energooszczędny musi być drogi w budowie. Tak nie jest,wystarczy trochę nauki i pomyslunku,żeby był nawet tańszy w budowie niż gotowce z biur architektonicznych..


Zgadzam się. Ale mimo wszystko poprosiłem o podanie różnicy między budową domu energooszczędnego a "zwykłego".  Elfir - wydałaś 280000 zł, ale jaka część tej kwoty została przeznaczona na zwiększenie energooszczędności budynku? Nie mam żadnej założonej tezy - jestem tylko ciekawy.

Nauka i pomyślunek jest ważny - czy w Twoim dzienniku budowy znajdę jakieś podsumowanie rzeczy, które warto wykonać, aby podwyższyć energooszczędność budynku?
Ps W dzienniku napisałeś, że według OZC EK to 60 kWh/m2/rok, a w stopce masz 40 kWh/m2/rok - skąd ta różnica?

----------


## Arturo72

> Zgadzam się. Ale mimo wszystko poprosiłem o podanie różnicy między budową domu energooszczędnego a "zwykłego".  Elfir - wydałaś 280000 zł, ale jaka część tej kwoty została przeznaczona na zwiększenie energooszczędności budynku? Nie mam żadnej założonej tezy - jestem tylko ciekawy.
> 
> Nauka i pomyślunek jest ważny - czy w Twoim dzienniku budowy znajdę jakieś podsumowanie rzeczy, które warto wykonać, aby podwyższyć energooszczędność budynku?
> Ps W dzienniku napisałeś, że według OZC EK to 60 kWh/m2/rok, a w stopce masz 40 kWh/m2/rok - skąd ta różnica?


Koszty znajdziesz u mnie w DB.
Na teraz taka ciekawostka na temat pomyslunku i zaoszczędzenia kasy a nie dopłaty do domu energooszczędnego zatem:
W projekcie gotowym miałem ścianę z BK24cm + 12 styro i przenikalności ok.0,22.Koszt materiałów na m2 takiej sciany wynosil wtedy  ok.70zl.
Ścianę zrobiłem z silikatu 18cm i na to 20cm styro z lambda 0,031 co dało przenikalności sciany 0,13 a koszt materiałów wyszedł ok.55zl/m2.
Zatem ? Zatem oszczedzilem parę tys.zl i mam "cieplejsza" ścianę niż było to w projekcie.

W projekcie gotowym na stropie miałem 20cm wełny,dałem tańszy styro za to 10cm więcej. Koszt wyszedł podobny ale za to zmniejszyłem przenikalnośc cieplna stropu.

Zdecydowałem się na went. mech.z odzyskiem ciepła i grzanie bez paliwa stałego. 
Zatem nie wybudowalem kotłowni i komina a za oszczedzona na tym kasę kupiłem reku i pompę p-w.

Rachunki za ogrzewanie dzięki takim decyzjom  ?
500-600zl za sezon grzewczy czyli jakieś 2000kWh.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Koszty znajdziesz u mnie w DB.


120 stron. Łatwiej byłoby mnie odesłać do googla...  :Smile: 

Dzięki za pozostałe informacje. Rozmawiałem z kilkoma projektantami na temat optymalizacji kosztów materiałów i oto jedna z typowych odpowiedzi:

"Jak się liczy cene wybudowania ściany z metra z robocizna to tak na prawdę wszystkie dwuwarstwowe wychodzą podobnie. W sumie to sprawa właściwości mechanicznych, czy lepsza akustyka, czy dobrze się wierci czy łatwo pod kable podkuwac, czy łatwo fachowca znaleźć, czy łatwo mostków termicznych unikac itd ".

Jak widać nawet skorzystanie z projektanta i zamówienie projektu indywidualnego nie oznacza, że wybudujemy dom w optymalnych kosztach...

----------


## Elfir

Skąd mam wiedzieć jaka część kwoty została wydana na energooszczedność, skoro dom był zaprojektowany od początku jako energooszczędny (spełnia standardy planowane na rok 2020)? 
Popełniasz błąd myślowy. Projekt energooszczędny to całość: konstrukcja, ocieplenie, rozwiązania techniczne, system grzewczy - nie da się z niego nic ująć i nic dodać. Każda zmiana jest zmianą na gorsze lub droższe (nieekonomiczne).

Ja nie robiłam OZC, chyba mylisz dzienniki.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Skąd mam wiedzieć jaka część kwoty została wydana na energooszczedność, skoro dom był zaprojektowany od początku jako energooszczędny (spełnia standardy planowane na rok 2020)?


Po to, aby wiedzieć, jakie korzyści finansowe się z tym wiążą. Niskie rachunki za ogrzewanie nic nie mówią, jeżeli nie porównamy ich do kosztów inwestycji.




> Popełniasz błąd myślowy. Projekt energooszczędny to całość: konstrukcja, ocieplenie, rozwiązania techniczne, system grzewczy - nie da się z niego nic ująć i nic dodać. Każda zmiana jest zmianą na gorsze lub droższe (nieekonomiczne).


Można dodać - sama napisałaś, że nie miałaś kasy na budowę domu pasywnego (a nie, że jego budowa byłaby nieopłacalna) więc rozważałaś taką możliwość. Z projektu energooszczędnego można też coś ująć bo nie ma sztywnych wskaźników, jakie ma mieć dom energooszczędny. 

A dlaczego o to pytam? Przypuścmy, że ktoś wybudował dom, ocieplił go styropianem grafitowym 30 cm i jest zadowolony z bardzo niskich rachunków. Może się jednak okazać, że gdyby dom był ocieplony tylko 20 cm styropianem to rachunki wzrosłyby tylko o 200 zł rocznie. Inwestycja w dodatkowe 10 cm styropianu nie byłaby więc korzystna dla inwestora. Z tego powodu zawsze należy porównać koszty budowy domu "standardowo" i energooszczędnego, a nie doprowadzać do niskiego zużycia energii za każdą cenę.




> Ja nie robiłam OZC, chyba mylisz dzienniki.


PIsałem do Arturo72. Przecież nawet nie masz informacji o OZC w stopce...

----------


## Arturo72

> Po to, aby wiedzieć, jakie korzyści finansowe się z tym wiążą. Niskie rachunki za ogrzewanie nic nie mówią, jeżeli nie porównamy ich do kosztów inwestycji.
> 
> 
> 
> Można dodać - sama napisałaś, że nie miałaś kasy na budowę domu pasywnego (a nie, że jego budowa byłaby nieopłacalna) więc rozważałaś taką możliwość. Z projektu energooszczędnego można też coś ująć bo nie ma sztywnych wskaźników, jakie ma mieć dom energooszczędny. 
> 
> A dlaczego o to pytam? Przypuścmy, że ktoś wybudował dom, ocieplił go styropianem grafitowym 30 cm i jest zadowolony z bardzo niskich rachunków. Może się jednak okazać, że gdyby dom był ocieplony tylko 20 cm styropianem to rachunki wzrosłyby tylko o 200 zł rocznie. Inwestycja w dodatkowe 10 cm styropianu nie byłaby więc korzystna dla inwestora. Z tego powodu zawsze należy porównać koszty budowy domu "standardowo" i energooszczędnego, a nie doprowadzać do niskiego zużycia energii za każdą cenę.
> 
> 
> ...


Dom buduje się na lata a nie na rok czy dwa. Media grzewcze nie będą raczej taniec co leci z kominów bo starsze domy słabo izolowane zużywają dużo energii grzewczej A ich właścicieli nie stać na cywilizowane ogrzewanie i albo kopią biedaszyby albo pakują śmieci. 
Wiesz teraz czemu warto izolować i  to dobrze  ?

Co do OZC,robilem je z palca w excellu a 60kWh/m2/rok jest z Certyfikatu ale przed wysypaniem na izolację stropu dodatkowo 15-20cm proszku PUR zatem 40 jest ok.

----------


## jacku6

> Co roku w moim wątku podaję koszty gazu dla mojego domu.
> Rocznie, dwie osoby, dom energooszczędny (do pasywnego zabrakło kasy) to jest poniżej 1300 zł (CW + CWU).
> Najmniejszy (gdy wybierałam osprzęt) kocioł na gaz Junkers Cerapur Smart 14:  w mrozy po -15 stopni taktuje, bo jest za mocny! Przy 0 stopni włącza się tylko raz-dwa razy dziennie oraz do podgrzania wody do mycia.
> Rachunek jest prosty - taniej byłoby mnie grzać czystym prądem niż robić kotłownię na gaz.


 za każdym razem "zapominasz" dodać do jakiej temperatury grzejesz w domu (jaka utrzymujesz) co ma niebagatelne znaczenie,

----------


## Arturo72

> za każdym razem "zapominasz" dodać do jakiej temperatury grzejesz w domu (jaka utrzymujesz) co ma niebagatelne znaczenie,


Czyżby zazdrość przez Ciebie przemawiała,że kobieta może rozgrzać bardziej niż kominek ?  :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

Jacku6 - w tym roku utrzymywałam średnią dobową 19,5 stopni. Ale kiedy tylko wyszło słońce miałam w domu 21,5 stopnia.
Podniesienie temperatury o 1 stopnień o ile zwiększy roczny rachunek końcowy? 20 zł?


Sławomir:
1. Koszty inwestycyjne - jak widzisz, nie muszą być duże. Pogrubiona warstwa ocieplenia jest o wiele tańsza od zrobienia np. balkonu. 
Dlatego liczy się projekt - to jest klucz do niskich rachunków a nie dywagacje czy styropianu ma być 20 czy 25 cm. Bo ten wyższy koszt to ile? 5 tyś w skali całej budowy?
Przy niskim oprocentowaniu, jaki teraz oferują banki, nie wrzucisz tych 5 tyś na lokatę, by odsetki zrównoważyły wyższe koszty grzania.

2. ująć z domu nic nie można było, bo z góry było założenie, że nie buduję domu na dziś, tylko dom na całe życie - biorąc pod uwagę, ze ceny nośników energii nie spadają tylko rosną a wymogi środowiskowe są zaostrzane. Dlatego dom miał spełniać wymagania energetyczne 2020 roku. Miał dać się utrzymać z niskiej emerytury. 
I na wszelki wypadek, gdybym miała go sprzedać w wyniku jakiegoś losowego zdarzenia w życiu, nie chciałam, by po 10-15 latach od wybudowania był przestarzały technologicznie. Przecież domy sprzed 10 lat, budowane na styk ówczesnych wymagań, dziś wymagają już termomodernizacji aby spełnić aktualne wymogi. Mają o połowę wyższe zapotrzebowanie energetyczne niż domy budowane obecnie.

Ponieważ mój dom nigdy nie był projektowany jako nieenergooszczędny (standardowy), nie da się porównywać cen. To możesz zrobić tylko z jakimś gotowcem, który ktoś ulepszył energetycznie.

----------


## jacku6

> Jacku6 - w tym roku utrzymywałam średnią dobową 19,5 stopni. Ale kiedy tylko wyszło słońce miałam w domu 21,5 stopnia.
> Podniesienie temperatury o 1 stopnień o ile zwiększy roczny rachunek końcowy? 20 zł?
> 
> 
> Sławomir:
> 1. Koszty inwestycyjne - jak widzisz, nie muszą być duże. Pogrubiona warstwa ocieplenia jest o wiele tańsza od zrobienia np. balkonu. 
> Dlatego liczy się projekt - to jest klucz do niskich rachunków a nie dywagacje czy styropianu ma być 20 czy 25 cm. Bo ten wyższy koszt to ile? 5 tyś w skali całej budowy?
> Przy niskim oprocentowaniu, jaki teraz oferują banki, nie wrzucisz tych 5 tyś na lokatę, by odsetki zrównoważyły wyższe koszty grzania.
> 
> ...


aha, w tym roku 19,5,  już  była dyskusja na ten temat, twoje rachunki a temperature jaka utrzymujesz i o ile sobie dobrze przypominam to byla mowa i nawet o 18 stopniach, sorry ale gadanie o słonku do ilu ci nagrzeje dom to próba jakichs czary mary, wszyscy maja słonko albo go nie maja, wiekszosc ustawia dom tak zeby go bylo jak najwiecej, ale umowmy się nie liczmy że codziennie słonko podniesie nam temperature w domu tutaj akurat powyżej 20 stopni

----------


## Elfir

Jeśli sobie zajrzysz do tamtego wątku to zobaczysz, że było:
18 stopni w nocy (8 h) i 20 stopni w dzień (16 h). To ustawienia regulatora temperatury połączonego z piecem. Średnia dobowa wychodzi 19,5 stopnia , bo dom jest tak bezwładny, że temperatura, mimo ustawienia, praktycznie się nie zmienia (w miejscu gdzie znajduje się regulator). 
Ustawienia są zrobione na podstawie zalecanych temperatur dla pomieszczeń.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Jeśli sobie zajrzysz do tamtego wątku to zobaczysz, że było:
> 18 stopni w nocy (8 h) i 20 stopni w dzień (16 h). To ustawienia regulatora temperatury połączonego z piecem. Średnia dobowa wychodzi 19,5 stopnia , bo dom jest tak bezwładny, że temperatura, mimo ustawienia, praktycznie się nie zmienia (w miejscu gdzie znajduje się regulator). 
> Ustawienia są zrobione na podstawie zalecanych temperatur dla pomieszczeń.


18 st w całym domu czy w pomieszczeniu gdzie jest regulator?
Dla mnie to bym chyba zamarz i się rozchorował.
Nawet jakbym miał płacić 200zł więcej rocznie to bym grzał bardziej.
Trochę niższa temperaturę bo 17 st utrzymywałem na budowie jak nikt nie mieszkał.
Mnie podniesienie temperatury z 21,5 na 22 odbiło się troszkę większym zużyciem gazu ale niezauważalnym. 
Dzisiaj było słońce i pięknie grzało pomieszczenia.

----------


## Elfir

obniżanie temperatury w nocy do 18 stopni jest zalecane przez lekarzy - sprzyja lepszemu wypoczynkowi  :smile: 
Ale w rzeczywistości temperatura to 19,5 stopni (wg. regulatora)

Paradoksalnie nie chorujemy , w przeciwieństwie do przegrzanego domu teściów, gdzie całą zimę w kółko ktoś miał grypę.

----------


## MD.

Ja u siebie grzeje kominkiem. Różnica w ilości drewna przy utrzymaniu temperatury 19,5 versus 21 stopni byłaby duża. Przy chęci utrzymania 19,5 stopnia to przy obecnej pogodzie i temperaturach mógłbym praktycznie w ogóle nie palić (albo lekko przepalać co 3-4 dni).

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> 1. Koszty inwestycyjne - jak widzisz, nie muszą być duże. Pogrubiona warstwa ocieplenia jest o wiele tańsza od zrobienia np. balkonu. 
> Dlatego liczy się projekt - to jest klucz do niskich rachunków a nie dywagacje czy styropianu ma być 20 czy 25 cm. Bo ten wyższy koszt to ile? 5 tyś w skali całej budowy?


Właśnie tego chcę się dowiedzieć  :smile:  
Masz płytę fundamentową, styropian 20 cm, wentylację mechaniczną itp. Z drugiej strony odchodzą kominy i otwierane okna. Pamiętaj, że ja naprawdę chcę się tego dowiedzieć, nie chcę narzucać swojego zdania.




> 2. ująć z domu nic nie można było, bo z góry było założenie, że nie buduję domu na dziś, tylko dom na całe życie - biorąc pod uwagę, ze ceny nośników energii nie spadają tylko rosną a wymogi środowiskowe są zaostrzane. Dlatego dom miał spełniać wymagania energetyczne 2020 roku. Miał dać się utrzymać z niskiej emerytury. 
> Ponieważ mój dom nigdy nie był projektowany jako nieenergooszczędny (standardowy), nie da się porównywać cen. To możesz zrobić tylko z jakimś gotowcem, który ktoś ulepszył energetycznie.


Pytam dlatego, że większość osób nie wie ile dołożyło do budowy domu, aby mieć niskie, coroczne rachunki. Są osoby, które dokładają niesamowicie duże pieniądze do budowy domu pasywnego i cieszą się niskimi rachunkami za ogrzewanie nie zauważając dużej raty kredytu... I chociaż dom energooszędny jest świetną sprawą to należy policzyć opłacalność takiej inwestycji (tak jak każdej innej). 

A ja gdy się budowałem (8 lat temu) to miałem bardzo ograniczony budżet. Nie myslałem wtedy o niskich kosztach ogrzewania, ale o jak najniższych kosztach budowy. Dom mam parterowy z poddaszem na planie prostokąta. "Stodoła". Płacę ok. 2500 zł za ogrzewanie, Ty ok. 1000, ale:

- Moja powierzchnia użytkowa jest ok. 15% większa od Twojej
- Kubatura o ok. 10% (wysokość pomieszczeń to 3,05)
- Mieszkają 4 osoby (2 dzieci)
- Pracujemy w domu więc musi być ciepło 24 godziny na dobę
- Lubimy ciepło więc 21-22 stopnie to minimum

(Tutaj mój projekt: https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/...projektu-domu/)
Mam wentylację grawitacyjną, piec na ekogroszek, a ściany z porothermu + styropian 12. Mógłbym (na etapie budowy) oszacować, ile pieniędzy trzeba włożyć, aby dom stał się energooszczędny i wtedy podjąć właściwą decyzję. Mógłbym np. zainwestować 20000 zł, aby ograniczyć rachunki dwukrotnie, ale już inwestycja 30000 po to, aby obniżyć coroczne rachunki o 1000 zł moim zdaniem nie byłoby zasadne. Ot, luźne przemyślenia.

----------


## Arturo72

> Właśnie tego chcę się dowiedzieć  
> Masz płytę fundamentową, styropian 20 cm, wentylację mechaniczną itp. Z drugiej strony odchodzą kominy i otwierane okna. Pamiętaj, że ja naprawdę chcę się tego dowiedzieć, nie chcę narzucać swojego zdania.
> 
> 
> 
> Pytam dlatego, że większość osób nie wie ile dołożyło do budowy domu, aby mieć niskie, coroczne rachunki. Są osoby, które dokładają niesamowicie duże pieniądze do budowy domu pasywnego i cieszą się niskimi rachunkami za ogrzewanie nie zauważając dużej raty kredytu... I chociaż dom energooszędny jest świetną sprawą to należy policzyć opłacalność takiej inwestycji (tak jak każdej innej). 
> 
> A ja gdy się budowałem (8 lat temu) to miałem bardzo ograniczony budżet. Nie myslałem wtedy o niskich kosztach ogrzewania, ale o jak najniższych kosztach budowy. Dom mam parterowy z poddaszem na planie prostokąta. "Stodoła". Płacę ok. 2500 zł za ogrzewanie, Ty ok. 1000, ale:
> 
> ...


Nie pisz,że zależało Ci na taniej budowie bo budowales bardzo drogo czyli raz,że porothetm,dwa paliwo stałe,kominy i kotłownia czyli już przed budową kosztowało Cię to plus 30tys.zl a trzeba było pomyśleć i za te 30tys.zl wybudować poprawny dom bez kotlowni zużywający mało energii na ogrzewanie. I nie byłoby trzeba nic "dokładać" tylko przerzucić te koszty na inny sposób budowy. 
Ale jak się nie myślało...

Ja też zaczynałem 8 lat temu budować i ceny były podobne.

----------


## Elfir

napisałam ile kosztował mnie mój dom.
Nie wiem skąd mam wziąć koszty tego ile kosztowałby dom, gdyby był budowany zgodnie z normą lat 80-tych czy 90-tych?
Rata to 800 zł (z dofinansowaniem rodzina na swoim).

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> trzeba było pomyśleć i za te 30tys.zl wybudować poprawny dom bez kotlowni zużywający mało energii na ogrzewanie.


Jak? Na co byś przeznaczył te 30 tys. złotych i co oznaczy "mało energii na ogrzewanie"?

----------


## jacku6

najlepsze sa te rady o poprawnym domu bez tzw kotlowni czymkolwiek ktos grzeje :smile:  a potem kotlownia w lazience  (widzialem zdj tego doradcy)  i nie tylko kotlownia , dodajmy graciarnia do tego i namiętne wyliczenie ile zaoszczedzonych pieniedzy

----------


## Arturo72

> Pytam dlatego, że większość osób nie wie ile dołożyło do budowy domu, aby mieć niskie, coroczne rachunki. Są osoby, które dokładają niesamowicie duże pieniądze do budowy domu.
> A ja gdy się budowałem (8 lat temu) to miałem bardzo ograniczony budżet. Nie myslałem wtedy o niskich kosztach ogrzewania, ale o jak najniższych kosztach budowy. Dom mam parterowy z poddaszem na planie prostokąta. "Stodoła". Płacę ok. 2500 zł za ogrzewanie.
> Mam wentylację grawitacyjną, piec na ekogroszek, a ściany z porothermu + styropian 12. Mógłbym (na etapie budowy) oszacować, ile pieniędzy trzeba włożyć, aby dom stał się energooszczędny i wtedy podjąć


Poniżej wyjaśnię i może skorygujesz swoje błędne myślenie o "doplacie" do budowy domu energooszczędnego:
1.W głowie powstał plan budowy domu.
2.Dom miał być tani w budowie i praktycznie w cenie mieszkania czyli ok.250tys.zl
3.Zaczął się etap wybierania projektu i analizowania kosztów budowy.
4.Przy analizie projektów pod kątem kosztów budowy doszedłem do wniosku,że standartowe projekty z ogrzewaniem na węgiel są drogie w budowie ponieważ musiałbym wybrać większy dom o jedno pomieszczenie czyli albo o kotłownię albo o pralnie.
5.Zatem wybór padł na dom bez "kotłowni" czyli z ogrzewaniem ,które kotłowni nie potrzebuje czyli ogrzewanie prądem lub gazem.
6.Wybór padł na dom ok.120m2
7.Analizując system grzewczy pod kątem kosztów inwestycji najtańszy był prąd bo koszt tylko ok.3000zl i bez konieczności dodatkowego pomieszczenia na kotłownię i kominy czyli juz na samym początku byłem kilkadziesiąt tys.zl do przodu.
8.Następna analiza kosztów ogrzewania. Gotowiec ze względy na słabą izolację potrzebował sporo energii na ogrzewanie bo ściany miał z BK24+12cm styro.
9.Do gry wszedł kalkulator i analiza jak można zmniejszyć zapotrzebowanie na energię żeby zmniejszyć rachunek za ogrzewanie. 
10.Jako,że prąd lubi akumulacje ciepła wybór padł na izolowana płytę fundamentowa.Po analizie kosztów wyszla podobnie jak fundamenty lawowe. 
11.Po analizie kosztow wyszło,że zmieniając materiał konstrukcyjny ścian zewnętrznych na silikat i 20cm grafitu nie dość,że zmniejszam zapotrzebowanie na energię to jeszcze taka sciana wychodzi znacznie taniej w budowie niż ta z gotowca. 
12.Na stropie wg gotowca miałem 20cm izolacji z wełny,po analizie kosztów wyszło,że taniej będzie dac tam styropian,a jako,że taniej to dałem go 30cm zmniejszając ponownie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło.
Proszek PUR na nim to gratis od Pigeona. 
13.Jako,że nie miałem w planie kotłowni jak i komina w niej  wentylacja musiała być mechaniczna z reku zatem zrobiłem jej projekt.Koszt docelowy wyszedł 5,5tys.zl.

Dopiero wtedy czyli po przeanalizowaniu tych wszystkich punktów przystąpiłem do adaptacji projektu i budowy domu.
Koszt budowy do wprowadzenia wyszedł 320tys.zl ale to łącznie z zabezpieczeniami na szkody górnicze za które dostałem zwrot ok.36tys.zl czyli własnej kasy wylozylem ok.285tys.zl 
Za dom zapotrzebowaniem na energię ok.40kWh/m2/rok czyli ok.6000kWh za sezon  z pompą ciepła i rachunkami za ogrzewanie 500-600zl za sezon grzewczy i temp. 22-22,5st C.
Mieszkam od 5 lat.
Kumasz  ?

----------


## kemot_p

Obecnie żeby spełnić normy energetyczne nawet gotowce mają niezle parametry i trzeba niewielkich nakładów finansowych, żeby zrobić dom energooszczędny z projektu gotowego. Ja dołożyłem 5 cm ocieplania na ścianach, 10 cm w podłodze, zrezygnowałem z WG na konto WM i zaplanowałem lepsze okna (wg projektu mam zapotrzebowanie 42 kWh na metr kw). Myślę, że te dodatkowe nakłady to mniej więcej 5% w skali całej budowy.

----------


## Elfir

jacku- kto ma kotłownię w łazience?

----------


## Arturo72

> najlepsze sa te rady o poprawnym domu bez tzw kotlowni czymkolwiek ktos grzeje a potem kotlownia w lazience  (widzialem zdj tego doradcy)  i nie tylko kotlownia , dodajmy graciarnia do tego i namiętne wyliczenie ile zaoszczedzonych pieniedzy


Kotłownia w łazience powiadasz...  :big grin:  


A na drugiej stronie ściany tejże kotłowni w łazience...salon  :big grin:  :



A w łazience następna kotłownia: 


A tu masz rozkład kotłowni i łazienek  :big grin:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Poniżej wyjaśnię i może skorygujesz swoje błędne myślenie o "doplacie" do budowy domu energooszczędnego:


Skorygowałem. Dzięki.  :smile:  To znaczy naprawdę skorygowałem swoje myślenie, żebyś nie myślał, że używam ironii. 
Dwa pytania:
- Jaki koszt pompy ciepła? Nie widzę jej w zestawieniu.
- 5500 złotych na instalację wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją? Gdzie tu jest haczyk?  :smile: 

Jeszcze słowo o ekogroszku / pellecie. Przyznaję, że tkwiłem w błędzie. Koszt wykonania kotłowni, komina spalinowego i instalacja wszystkich urządzeń w wielu przypadkach przekroczy koszt powietrznej pompy ciepła. Tym niemniej koszty ogrzewania ekogroszkiem/pelletu będą niższe od ogrzewania pompą, co może mieć znaczenie dla wielu budujących.

Koszt 1 kWh ogrzewania ekogroszkiem wynosi ok. 0,095 - 0,11 zł, peletem 0,12-0,13. Pompa ciepła to 0,17 - 0,22 zł za 1 kWh. To, że ktoś ma niskie rachunki ogrzewając dom pompą ciepła oznacza tylko tyle, że miałby je jeszcze niższe ogrzewając dom paliwem stałym. Oczywiście pomijam tutaj kwestie komfortu, ekologii i tak dalej - piszę wyłącznie o kosztach.

----------


## Arturo72

> Skorygowałem. Dzięki.  To znaczy naprawdę skorygowałem swoje myślenie, żebyś nie myślał, że używam ironii. 
> Dwa pytania:
> - Jaki koszt pompy ciepła? Nie widzę jej w zestawieniu.
> - 5500 złotych na instalację wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją? Gdzie tu jest haczyk? 
> 
> Jeszcze słowo o ekogroszku / pellecie. Przyznaję, że tkwiłem w błędzie. Koszt wykonania kotłowni, komina spalinowego i instalacja wszystkich urządzeń w wielu przypadkach przekroczy koszt powietrznej pompy ciepła. Tym niemniej koszty ogrzewania ekogroszkiem/pelletu będą niższe od ogrzewania pompą, co może mieć znaczenie dla wielu budujących.
> 
> Koszt 1 kWh ogrzewania ekogroszkiem wynosi ok. 0,095 - 0,11 zł, peletem 0,12-0,13. Pompa ciepła to 0,17 - 0,22 zł za 1 kWh. To, że ktoś ma niskie rachunki ogrzewając dom pompą ciepła oznacza tylko tyle, że miałby je jeszcze niższe ogrzewając dom paliwem stałym. Oczywiście pomijam tutaj kwestie komfortu, ekologii i tak dalej - piszę wyłącznie o kosztach.


Znowu się mylisz co do kosztów wytworzenia energii. 
Koszt 1kWh z ekogroszka to 0,15-0,20zl zależnie od sprawności i doboru kotła,z syfiastego mialu kiedyś wychodziła ok.0,10zl.
Koszt 1kWh z pompy p-w wychodzi mi 0,10zl.

Co do WM z reku,sam rekuperator kosztował mnie 4000zl,materiały to 1500zl,kanały rozprowadzilem sam przez 2 soboty bo to proste jak układanie klocków lego. 

Chciałem grzać prądem,całość instalacji to było coś koło 5000zl,rachunki za ogrzewanie wynosilyby ok.1700zl(5500kWh) i 1200zl(4000kWh)za cwu za rok ale w tym czasie pompy zeszly fajnie z ceny a na rynku pojawiła się konkurencja do Mitsu Zubadana,który był w kosmicznej cenie i mój budżet na pompę był max.20tys.zl no i taką trafilem czyli Atlantic 8kW,który gwarantował mi rachunki za ogrzewanie na poziomie 500zl(2000kWh)zł A cwu 300-400(1000-1200kWh)zl.
Docelowo za 21tys.zl mam Panasa 9kW.
Od 5 lat całościowe zużycie energii na c.o+cwu rocznie to przedział 3200-3500kWh czyli 900-1000zl.
Nie osiągalne przy węglu bo nie ma takich kotłów o mocy max. 4kW.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Koszt 1kWh z ekogroszka to 0,15-0,20zl zależnie od sprawności i doboru kotła


Poproszę źródło tej informacji. Moje to m.in. build desk energ certificate professional (0,095 - bez uwzględnienia sprawności pieca) oraz życie. Używam ekogroszku b. dobrej jakości i umiejętnie nim palę - koszt 1 kWh wynosi tyle ile napisałem.




> Koszt 1kWh z pompy p-w wychodzi mi 0,10zl.


Chwilę niżej piszesz:
"3200-3500kWh czyli 900-1000zl." - czyli 0,28 za 1 kWh. Skąd ta rozbieżność?




> Co do WM z reku,sam rekuperator kosztował mnie 4000zl,materiały to 1500zl,kanały rozprowadzilem sam przez 2 soboty bo to proste jak układanie klocków lego.


Super.




> Nie osiągalne przy węglu bo nie ma takich kotłów o mocy max. 4kW.


A to prawda. Przy domu energetycznym piec na ekogroszek mija się z celem.

----------


## Arturo72

> Chwilę niżej piszesz:
> "3200-3500kWh czyli 900-1000zl." - czyli 0,28 za 1 kWh. Skąd ta rozbieżność?


Żadna rozbieżność,cena kWh w jakiej grzeje to właśnie 0,28zl ale dzięki COP3 koszt wytworzenia to ok.0,10zl lub poniżej czyli zuzylem 3300kWh A dostarczylem 9900kWh.

Co do ekogroszka to później...

----------


## Arturo72

Witaj plonna nadziejo...
Poczytaj dokładnie ze zrozumieniem:
http://czysteogrzewanie.pl/czym-ogrz...taniego-wegla/

----------


## Elfir

> A to prawda. Przy domu energetycznym piec na ekogroszek mija się z celem.


Tylko do 2021 roku wszystkie domy będą musiały być energooszczędne.
A to już tylko 3 lata. 
Ponieważ piszesz poradnik dla osób, które są na etapie myślenia o budowie i wybieraniu projektu (czyli zaczną budować najwcześniej na jesień, a prawdopodobniej dopiero w przyszłym roku), chyba lepiej położyć nacisk, by wybierali projekt, który nie będzie za 2 lata przestarzały energetycznie?

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Tylko do 2021 roku wszystkie domy będą musiały być energooszczędne. A to już tylko 3 lata.


... i sądzisz, że obecne wymagania przestaną obowiązywać ?
na dzień dzisiejszy KAŻDY projekt nowego obiektu musi już spełniać wymagania dot. energooszczędności zgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami, a po 31 grudnia 2020 r. wymagania dot. budynków zostaną jeszcze bardziej "wyśrubowane"

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Żadna rozbieżność,cena kWh w jakiej grzeje to właśnie 0,28zl ale dzięki COP3 koszt wytworzenia to ok.0,10zl lub poniżej czyli zuzylem 3300kWh A dostarczylem 9900kWh.


1. Twój dom ma zapotrzebowanie roczne w wysokości 5000 kWh. Przy COP3 zużyłeś więc ok. 1700 kWh energii elektrycznej. 
2. Płacisz 1000 zł rocznie. To się zgadza (tyle kosztuje ok. 1700 kWh energii elektrycznej). Ale oznacza to, że 1 kWh energii kosztuje Cię 0,20 zł. 
3. Jeżeli koszt wytworzenia byłby 0,10 zł to płaciłbyś rocznie tylko 500 zł rocznie.

Gdzie jest błąd w moich obliczeniach?




> Tylko do 2021 roku wszystkie domy będą musiały być energooszczędne.


Nie do końca. Za godzinę umieszczę szkic mojego artykułu, w którym pokażę, że wiele rzeczy zostanie po staremu.



> Ponieważ piszesz poradnik dla osób, które są na etapie myślenia o budowie i wybieraniu projektu (czyli zaczną budować najwcześniej na jesień, a 
> prawdopodobniej dopiero w przyszłym roku), chyba lepiej położyć nacisk, by wybierali projekt, który nie będzie za 2 lata przestarzały energetycznie?


Tak. I dzięki Wam redaguję właśnie mój artykuł, w którym opisuję możliwe sposoby ogrzania domu. Umieszczę go niedługo, jestem bardzo ciekawy Twojej opinii.

----------


## Arturo72

> 1. Twój dom ma zapotrzebowanie roczne w wysokości 5000 kWh. Przy COP3 zużyłeś więc ok. 1700 kWh energii elektrycznej. 
> 2. Płacisz 1000 zł rocznie. To się zgadza (tyle kosztuje ok. 1700 kWh energii elektrycznej). Ale oznacza to, że 1 kWh energii kosztuje Cię 0,20 zł. 
> 3. Jeżeli koszt wytworzenia byłby 0,10 zł to płaciłbyś rocznie tylko 500 zł rocznie.
> 
> Gdzie jest błąd w moich obliczeniach?


Nie ma błędu,nie doczytales jedynie. 1000zl czyli nie 1700kWh a ok.3000kWh rocznie kalandarzowo wychodzi za grzanie c o PLUS cwu. 
Samo ogrzewanie za sezon grzewczy to ok.500-600zl czyli ok 2000kWh.
Panial teraz  ?

Grzeje w taryfie G12W gdzie cena 1kWh kosztuje 0,30zl.Zuzylem rocznie na c.o+cwu 3300kWh czyli ok.1000zl ale że dzięki COP3 dostarczylem 9900kWh w cenie 1000zl czyli 1000zl/9900kWh=0,10zl/kWh.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Nie ma błędu,nie doczytales jedynie. 1000zl czyli nie 1700kWh a ok.3000kWh rocznie kalandarzowo wychodzi za grzanie c o PLUS cwu. 
> Samo ogrzewanie za sezon grzewczy to ok.500-600zl czyli ok 2000kWh


Zdecyduj się proszę. W stopce masz: "125 m2 pow. grzana, zapotrzebowanie na ciepło 40 kWh/m2/rok.". To oznacza 5000 kWh zapotrzebowania na ciepło rocznie. Teraz piszesz o 2000 kWh. Która wartość jest prawidłowa?

Poza tym 500 - 600 zł za 2000 kWh oznacza 0,25 za 1 kWh. Tyle płacisz. Gdybyś 1 kWh wynosiło 0,10 zł, jak jak pisałeś, to płaciłbyś 200 zł rocznie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Zdecyduj się proszę. W stopce masz: "125 m2 pow. grzana, zapotrzebowanie na ciepło 40 kWh/m2/rok.". To oznacza 5000 kWh zapotrzebowania na ciepło rocznie. Teraz piszesz o 2000 kWh. Która wartość jest prawidłowa?
> 
> Poza tym 500 - 600 zł za 2000 kWh oznacza 0,25 za 1 kWh. Tyle płacisz. Gdybyś 1 kWh wynosiło 0,10 zł, jak jak pisałeś, to płaciłbyś 200 zł rocznie.


A wiesz,że sezon sezonowi nie równy  ?
Od 5 lat zużycie na c.o to przedzial 1500-2000kWh ale z COP3 czyli dostarczone 1500*3=4500kWh i 2000kWh*3=6000kWh.
I teraz 1500kWh*0,30zl=450zl czyli 450zl/4500kWh=0,10zl

Ileż razy można to tłumaczyć  ?

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Ileż razy można to tłumaczyć  ?


Zrozumiałem.  :wink:  

A oto artykuł nad którym pracuję. Liczę na konstruktywną opinię. Przyznaję, że temat okazał się dla mnie o wiele bardziej trudniejszy niż sądziłem...

*Ogrzewanie domu.*

Gaz? Ekogroszek? Pelety? Pompa ciepła? Ogrzewanie elektryczne? Kolektory słoneczne?


Mnóstwo możliwości! Na co się zdecydować? Długo myślałem o tym, w jaki sposób ułatwić podjęcie decyzji i znalazłem pewien sposób. Zamiast opisywać po kolei każdą z technologii podejdę do tematu z innej strony - zacznę od Twoich oczekiwań i Twojego budżetu, następnie opiszę wady i zalety każdego rozwiązania oraz opiszę charakterystykę energetyczną, energię pierwotną i końcową. To wszystko, abyś wiedział, jakie masz możliwości i od czego właściwie zależy, ile wydasz na ogrzanie domu.

Jedna rzecz: Właściwie powinienem pisać, ile kosztuje "Utrzymanie w domu optymalnej temperatury dla ich mieszkańców oraz przygotowanie ciepłej wody użytkowej". Będę pisał jednak o "ogrzewaniu domu" i chociaż nie jest to termin ścisły, to myślę, że wystarczająco jasny. I co najważniejsze - krótki  :smile: 

*Twoje oczekiwania i budżet*

Być może jesteś osobą, która w najwyższym stopniu ceni swój komfort i zależy ci na tym, aby twój dom był ogrzewany w pełni automatycznie i nie wymagał niczego od ciebie. W takiej sytuacji na przykład nie będzie cię interesowało palenie w kotłowni, nawet gdybyś mógł dzięki temu oszczędzić dużo pieniędzy. I to jest zupełnie naturalne i nie ma tu dobrej i złej odpowiedzi bo tu chodzi wyłącznie o twoje oczekiwania.  

Być może jednak to pieniądze są najważniejsze. W takiej sytuacji nie będziesz zwracał uwagi na to, aby dom był bezobsługowy, ale będziesz w stanie poświęcić np. 15, 30 lub więcej minut dziennie na to, aby w domu było ciepło.

Każda osoba ma inne wymagania dotyczące swojego domu. Dla jednej osoby piec na ekogroszek kojarzy się z ciężką pracą i brudem i nigdy na poważnie nie będzie rozważała jego zakupu, a dla drugiej osoby ten sam piec będzie wybawieniem. Rozmawiałem niedawno z osobą, która w rodzinnym domu paliła drewnem. Przygotowanie do zimy oznaczało konieczność wielu przygotowań i pracy związanej ze zbieraniem opału, rąbaniem drewna itp. Możliwość palenia ekogroszkiem, który można zamówić z dostawą do domu to był po prostu dla tej osoby wybawieniem. I dlatego tak ważne jest poznanie wad i zalet każdej z technologii i samodzielne podjęcie decyzji bo każdy z nas jest inny i każdy z nas ma inne oczekiwania.

Pamiętaj, że nowy budynek może powiększyć komfort mieszkańców na kilkanaście sposobów: zaczynając od wentylacji mechanicznej, przez garaż dwustanowiskowy, elementy inteligentnego domu, "wypasiony" sprzęt elektroniczny, przepiękny ogród, basen, kominek... Na wszystko na pewno nie starczy ci pieniędzy więc konieczne będą pewne kompromisy na każdym etapie myślenia o własnym domu.

*Od czego zależą koszty ogrzania domu?*

Zmiennych jest bardzo dużo. Koszty zależą m.in. od:

- Powierzchni oraz wysokości ogrzewanych pomieszczeń

- Grubości ocieplenia (ścian, dachu, fundamentów)

- Liczby mieszkańców (im mniej osób tym mniej potrzeba grzać wody użytkowej)

- Bryły budynku (dom na planie prostokąta łatwiej ogrzać niż dom o takiej samej powierzchni na planie litery "L")

- Nasłonecznienia i lokalizacji.

i wielu, wielu innych czynników. Z uwagi na liczbę niewiadomych porównywanie kosztów ogrzania dwóch różnych domów nie jest w praktyce możliwe. Chcę to dokładnie wytłumaczyć, aby pokazać, że nie ma co się sugerować rachunkami innych osób.  Weźmy dwa domy o takiej samej powierzchni użytkowej 150 m2, które zostały wybudowane 200 metrów od siebie w tym samym roku.

- Dom 1. Dom w kształcie litery "L", parterowy. Wysokość pomieszczeń: 3 metry. Liczba mieszkańców: 4. Ocieplony styropianem 12 cm.  Znajduje się przy lesie w zacienionym miejscu i leży na osi wschód - zachód.  W salonie są duże przeszklenia.

- Dom 2. Piętrowy na planie prostokąta. Wysokość pomieszczeń: 2,70. Liczba mieszkańców: 3. Ocieplony styropianem 20 cm. Znajduje się na działce lekko pochylonej w kierunku południowym. Dom nie znajduje się w cieniu przez żadną część dnia.

Identyczna powierzchnia i lokalizacja. A jednak drugi dom może potrzebować nawet 50% mniej energii od domu 1, pomimo tego, że oba domy mają identyczną powierzchnię użytkową i są identycznie ogrzewane! Dom 2 jest lepiej ocieplony, korzysta ze słońca, ma mniejszą kubaturę i mieszka w nim mniej osób i dlatego życie w nim może kosztować nawet 2 razy mniej.

A jeżeli jeden z domów miałby wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperacją, większy dach, znajdował się w innej części kraju, został wybudowany z innych materiałów lub został po prostu wykonany mniej starannie od drugiego? Ba, różnice mogą być nawet nieco bardziej subtelne: w jednym domu mogą być zainstalowane bezdotykowe baterie, nowoczesne AGD lub po prostu brane prysznice zamiast kąpieli co znacznie ograniczy ilość potrzebnej wody użytkowej.

Z tego powodu nie porównujcie rocznych kosztów ogrzewania z innymi inwestorami. To nie ma sensu. Nie czytajcie wątków na różnych forach, w których ludzie dzielą się informacjami na temat swoich kosztów. Niektóre wątki mają po kilkaset wpisów (!) i wierz mi, że nie wyrobisz sobie przez to żadnego zdania.

Należy po prostu przyjąć, że skoro budujemy dom to trzeba będzie go ogrzać i odpowiedzieć szczerze na kilka pytań:

- Jak ważna jest dla ciebie oszczędność w wysokości 200-300 zł miesięcznie na ogrzewaniu?

Jeżeli oszczędzanie pieniędzy jest dla ciebie ważne to skoncentruj się na wyborze projektu domu, który nie będzie tracił dużo energii: mało przeszkleń, dom na planie prostokąta, bez balkonów i lukarn. Ogranicz powierzchnię domu, co przyniesie nie tylko korzyść związaną z ogrzewaniem, ale też zmniejszy koszty budowy.

Jeżeli 200-300 złotych miesięcznie nie robi dla ciebie większej różnicy to skoncentruj się na wyborze projektu domu, który po prostu ci się podoba (i na którego budowę cię stać).

(uwaga: jeżeli planujesz wybudować dom o powierzchni >200 m2, przyjmij "400 złotych miesięcznie")

- Czy wolisz zapłacić więcej za materiały użyte podczas budowy domu, aby zmniejszyć koszty jego użytkowania?

Im lepiej zaizolujesz budynek, tym mniej będzie tracił ciepła. To jednak kosztuje. Zastanów się czy wolisz zapłacić 40000 zł więcej po to, aby oszczędzić 2000 zł rocznie na ogrzewaniu. To tylko eksperyment myślowy: niektórzy będą woleli zapłacić więcej podczas budowy (i np. "ukryć" ten koszt w racie kredytu), a niektórzy ograniczą koszty, decydując się na wyższe coroczne rachunki.

- Czy wolisz zapłacić więcej za instalację systemu ogrzewania, aby zmniejszyć koszty jego użytkowania?

Podobnie: im więcej wydasz na samym początku (np. instalując pompę ciepła lub fotowoltaikę) tym mniejsze będziesz miał później rachunki. Różnica jest taka, że wybranie danego sposobu ogrzewania domu nie zamyka ci później żadnej drogi - jeżeli teraz zdecydujesz się na np. grzanie gazem z butli, to za kilka lat będziesz mógł założyć pompę ciepła. Z izolacją jest inaczej ponieważ nie dołożysz jej w prosty i tani sposób już w wybudowanym budynku. Z tego powodu zawsze lepiej zainwestować w lepszą izolację, a inwestować w lepsze i droższe systemy ogrzewania tylko wtedy, gdy nas na to stać.

- Jak ważny jest dla ciebie komfort związany z ogrzaniem domu?

Jeżeli komfort stawiasz na pierwszym miejscu i dom ma być "samoobsługowy" to będziesz rozważał fotowoltaikę, grzanie prądem, gazem lub instalację pompy ciepła. W innym przypadku będziesz rozważał także zakup pieca na ekogroszek lub pellet.

- Czy masz dostęp do gazu ziemnego?

To ważne pytanie ponieważ w dużej liczbie przypadków użycie gazu ziemnego jest relatywnie najtańsze.

Przykład:

Jeżeli interesuje cię maksymalne obniżenie kosztów, nawet, gdyby wymagało to dużo twojej pracy to rozważ ogrzewanie drewnem lub miałem. Koszt inwestycji: ok. 15000 złotych (uwzględniam koszt pieca i niezbędnych akcesoriów, ale także budowę niezbędnego komina spalinowego i niedużej kotłowni).

Jeżeli są dla ciebie ważne względnie niskie koszty ogrzewania, a jednocześnie chcesz wybudować tani dom i nie masz dostępu do gazu ziemnego to powinieneś rozważyć: piec na ekogroszek lub pellet z podajnikiem. Koszt inwestycji: 20000-30000 zł (w zależności od rodzaju pieca i wielkości kotłowni)

Jeżeli jednak w tej sytuacji masz dostęp do gazu i akceptujesz nieco wyższe rachunki to zdecyduj się na gaz ziemny. Całkowity koszt inwestycji to 12000-18000 zł (projekt przyłącza, projekt instalacji wewnętrznej, wkład kominowy, kocioł, zasobnik) lub więcej, jeżeli jest znaczna odległość od sieci gazowej.

Jeżeli stawiasz na pierwszym miejscu na komfort, ale nie chcesz wydawać dużo pieniędzy podczas budowy - zdecyduj się na gaz płynny (8000 - 15000 złotych - w zależności czy kupisz zbiorczy czy go będziesz dzierżawił) lub ogrzewanie elektryczne (5000 - 8000 złotych). Ogrzewanie elektryczne powinno być nieco tańsze w użytkowaniu od gazu płynnego, ale do tego wrócę przy omawianiu zalet i wad każdej z technologii.

Jeżeli komfort jest najważniejszy i jesteś w stanie dużo zainwestować podczas budowy domu  to rozważ pompę ciepła lub fotowoltaikę (i grzanie prądem).Koszt inwestycji: 25000-55000 zł (pompa ciepła), 20000-35000 zł (fotowoltaika). Taka inwestycja może pochłonąć nawet kilkanaście procent kosztów budowy domu, ale w końcu się zwróci. O tym, czy nastąpi to po 10 czy po 30 latach będę jeszcze wspominał.

Powyższe wartości oczywiście są przybliżone. Najciekawszy wniosek jest taki, że instalacja kotła na ekogroszek lub pellet wcale nie musi być tańsza od instalacji np. pompy ciepła. Jeżeli planujesz instalację wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją to instalacja pieca na ekogroszek mija się z celem. Przy wentylacji mechanicznej nie potrzebujesz kominów, a piec na paliwo stałe wymaga komina spalinowego, którego wybudowanie i wykończenie kosztuje kilka tysięcy złotych.

Wspominam o tym ponieważ wiele osób decyduje się na ogrzewanie domu ekogroszkiem lub pelletem wychodząc z założenia, że są w stanie poświęcić nieco komfortu w zamian za niższe rachunki za ogrzewanie. O ile jeszcze kilka lat temu mieliby rację (pompy ciepła były mniej nowoczesne i droższe) to obecnie różnice są naprawdę niewielkie. Poza tym osoby, które porównują różne sposoby na ogrzanie domu zupełnie zapominają o tym, że budowa samej kotłowni kosztuje, i to nie mało.


*Najważniejsze wady poszczególnych systemów to:*

- Piece na paliwo stałe (drewno, węgiel, miał, ekogroszek, pellet) - konieczność zamawiania, składowania i uzupełniania paliwa.

- Gaz ziemny. Ogrzewanie gazowe traktowane jest jako domyślny sposób ogrzewania domu i wydaje się optymalnym sposobem na ogrzanie domu. Uważać należy na koszt podłączenia do gazociągu, bo nie zawsze taka inwestycja będzie opłacalna!

- Gaz płynny. Zbiornik nadziemny zajmuje miejsce na działce i psuje jej wygląd. Zbiornik podziemny ten problem rozwiązuje, ale wiąże się to z wyższymi kosztami. Poza tym dużo osób uważa, że zbiornik gazu nie jest bezpieczny. To nie jest prawdą, ale dużo inwestorów zrezygnowało z tej inwestycji tylko przez obiekcje drugiego członka rodziny.

- Ogrzewanie elektryczne. Wadą jest brak uniwersalności. Ogrzewanie jest na tyle specyficzne, że nie podłączymy pod nie żadnego innego źródła ciepła. Można jednak podczas budowy położyć rurki do CO, aby przejść bezproblemowo w razie potrzeby na ogrzewanie, w którym czynnikiem jest woda. Pewnie obawy związane są z też z podwyższaniem cen energii elektrycznej (chociaż te obawy dotyczą i gazu i paliw stałych)

- Fotowoltaika - muszą być optymalne warunki instalacji (odpowiedni kąt dachu, orientacyjna budynku, brak zacienienia). Poza tym bardzo trudno policzyć opłacalność. Trudno stwierdzić po ilu latach zwróci się inwestycja w panele fotowoltaiczne w porównaniu do ogrzewania elektrycznego, które może pracować w różnych taryfach.

- Pompa ciepła. Konieczność instalacji ogrzewania podłogowego - grzejniki wymagają wyższych temperatur i kiepsko akumulują ciepło, co bardzo obniża efektywność pompy.


*Jak się dowiedzieć, ile będę rocznie płacił za ogrzewanie?*

Trochę teorii.  To, ile Twój dom będzie wymagał energii do ogrzewania domu, podaje się w jednostce kWh. I tak:

Dom pasywny jest domem, który potrzebuje niewiele energii. Dom jest bardzo dobrze zaizolowany, posiada okna o odpowiednio niskim współczynniku przenikania ciepła, jest zainstalowana wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją i tak dalej. Budowa takiego domu jest droga, ale dzięki temu ma niskie zapotrzebowanie na energię: do 15 kWh na każdy metr kwadratowy (15 kWh/m2) ogrzewanej powierzchni (to ważne: nie zawsze powierzchnia ogrzewana = powierzchnia użytkowa!). To jest zapotrzebowanie ROCZNE.

Przykład: dom pasywny o 150 m2 powierzchni ogrzewanej wymaga rocznie 2250 kWh. Dla porównania: gaz płynny kosztuje ok. 0,5 zł za 1 kWh więc roczne rachunki wyniosą około 1125 złotych.

Dom niskoenergetyczny ma zapotrzebowanie od 15 do 45 kWh/ m2/rok, a dom energooszczędny między 45 a 80 kWh/ m2/rok. Standardowy dom za to ma zapotrzebowanie na energię w wysokości 80-100 kWh/ m2/rok

Uwaga: każdy dom pasywny jest jednocześnie energooszczędny, natomiast dom energooszczędny niekoniecznie musi być pasywny.

Jak widać standardowy dom wymaga kilka razy więcej energii niż dom pasywny. Czy jednak warto zainwestować więcej w dom pasywny? Jak to policzyć?

*OZC oraz charakterystyka energetyczna domu*

I dochodzimy do opracowania projektu budowlanego.

Zgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami prawa budowlanego każdy nowo powstający dom musi posiadać świadectwo charakterystyki energetycznej. Świadectwo wykonuje się na podstawie projektu budowlanego, a dzięki niemu można poznać koszty użytkowania domu.

Natomiast OZC (Obliczenie Zapotrzebowania Cieplnego budynku) to metoda, która pozwala na dokładniejsze obliczenie ilości potrzebnej energii. OZC jest dokładniejsze, bo uwzględnia położenie budynku w konkretnej strefie klimatycznej, położenie względem stron świata, stopień osłonięcia budynku itp., a tych parametrów nie uwzględnia świadectwo charakterystyki energetycznej (ono "ocenia" dom w oderwaniu od lokalizacji).

Najważniejszym parametrem, z którym się spotkasz jest zapotrzebowanie na energię końcową EK. Ta wartość określa ile energii będzie potrzebował dom do utrzymania założonej temperatury (ogrzanie + wentylacja) oraz przygotowania ciepłej wody użytkowej. Ten parametr podaje się w jednostce kWh/m2 / rok i to jest najważniejszy parametr z punktu widzenia użytkownika. Im mniejsza wartość EK tym mniej zapłacisz za życie w swoim domu. Aby poznać roczne koszty trzeba pomnożyć wartość EK przez powierzchnię budynku i koszt 1 kWh energii (o tym będę jeszcze pisał niżej). Prawidłowo wykonany certyfikat energetyczny daje bardzo dużą dokładność oszacowania kosztów. Zwracam uwagę na słowo "prawidłowo" ponieważ w internecie można znaleźć dużo ogłoszeń, w których można kupić "certyfikat" za 30 czy 50 złotych... Sporządzenie dobrego certyfikatu musi kosztować więcej ponieważ wiąże się m.in. z gruntowną analizą naszego projektu. Nie traktujmy certyfikatu jako niepotrzebnego świstka - jeżeli certyfikat został wykonany błędnie to źle dostosujemy do niego moc urządzeń grzewczych i albo zapłacimy niepotrzebnie więcej za zakup i instalację lub zapłacimy więcej w rocznych rachunkach.

Spotkasz się także z parametrem EU  (energia użytkowa) - jest to ilość energii, która jest potrzebna do utrzymania w budynku założonej temperatury i przygotowania ciepłej wody użytkowej, ale nie uwzględnia sprawności systemu grzewczego. Im mniejsze EU, tym budynek traci mniej ciepła (jest lepiej zaizolowany, bardziej nasłoneczniony, korzysta z wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepła, nie ma mostków termicznych itp.). Ten parametr warto brać pod uwagę porównując gotowe projekty domów ponieważ świadczy on o tym, czy budynek jest pasywny, energooszczędny czy też nie. Jeżeli na stronie danego biura projektowego nie ma informacji o EU to warto napisać lub zadzwonić i dopytać o wielkość tego parametru!

Najczęściej jednak spotkasz się z parametrem EP - wskaźnikiem rocznego zapotrzebowania na nieodnawialną energię pierwotną. Parametr ten zależy od szeregu czynników: wielkości domu, rodzaju bryły, lokalizacji, nasłonecznienia. Ten parametr jest ważny głównie dla projektantów, a oblicza się go mnożąc wskaźnik energii końcowej EK przez współczynnik, który przybiera różne wartości, w zależności od tego, czym będziemy ogrzewać dom:
Kolektory słoneczne	0
Biomasa	 	0,2
Fotowoltaika	0,7
Kocioł na węgiel, olej opałowy, gaz ziemny/płynny	1,1
Energia elektryczna	3,0


Przykład:

Dom wymaga dostarczenia 80 kWh energii na m2/rok (parametr EU). EK to EU po uwzględnieniu sprawności systemu grzewczego. Jeżeli dom ogrzewamy gazem z 90% sprawnością to EK wyniesie 88,9 kWh/ m2/rok. Jeżeli dom ma 100 m2 i ogrzewamy go gazem ziemnym to roczne koszty ogrzania i przygotowania ciepłej wody użytkowej wyniosą 88,9 * 100 * 0,3 (koszt 1 kWh gazu) = 2667 złotych.

A EP - Energia Początkowa? Współczynnik przy gazie wynosi 1,1 więc EP = 88,9 * 1,1 = 97,79 kWh m2/rok.



Drugi przykład. Ten sam dom (EU = 80 kWh/ m2/rok) z pompą ciepła o sprawności 300% (COP = 3,0).

EK wyniesie więc 26,6 kWh/m2/rok czyli 3 razy mniej. Koszty ogrzewania jednak będą tylko 2 razy niższe z uwagi na to, że cena 1 kWh prądu jest wyższa od 1 kWh gazu: 26,6 * 100 * 0,5 (koszt 1 kWh energii elektrycznej) = 1330 zł

A Ep? Współczynnik przy pompie ciepła wynosi 3,0 (ogrzewanie elektryczne) więc EP = 80 kWh/m2/rok.

Pomimo tego, że w obu przykładach wartości EP są podobne, to wartość EK i całkowity koszt ogrzewania ma znaczenie. Coroczne wydatki na ogrzewanie gazowe będą ok. 2 razy wyższe niż rachunki za prąd przy wskazanej pompie ciepła. Oczywiście trzeba pamiętać, że żaden parametr nie uwzględnia kosztów zakupu niezbędnego sprzętu i instalacji.

(Przy okazji - sprawność powyżej 100% to nic dziwnego. To parametr umowny - kiedyś sprawność wyliczało się na podstawie wartości opałowej paliwa. )

Z tego powodu parametr EP nie ma dla nas większego znaczenia ponieważ nie mówi nic o kosztach. Ma on za to znaczenie dla projektantów ponieważ nie można od 2017 roku wybudować domu jednorodzinnego o EP większym niż 95 kWh/m2rok  (wcześniej wg warunków WT 2014: 120 kWh/m2rok) lub wielorodzinnego o EP większym niż 85 kWh/m2rok (wcześniej: 105 kWh/m2rok)

Oznacza to, że w teorii domy muszą być lepiej zaizolowane i ogrzewane bardziej efektywnie, co bezpośrednio przekłada się na wysokość kosztów budowy. W praktyce dochodzi tu do absurdów. Dom może mieć marne właściwości izolacyjne, ale mieć niski parametr EP na przykład z uwagi na zastosowanie biomasy jako paliwa.

Wyobraźcie sobie projekty dwóch identycznych domów energooszczędnych o EU = 50. Jeden z nich będzie ogrzewany wyłącznie kotłem na ekogroszek (współczynnik 1,1), a drugi wyłącznie elektrycznie (współczynnik 3,0). Oznacza to, że dom ogrzewany kotłem będzie miał EP = 60 (dla uproszczenia przyjmuję, że EK=EU), a elektrycznie aż 150, czyli... nie będzie możliwe jego wybudowanie ( EP jest większe od 95). A co będzie jak wstawię piec na biomasę (pellet)? Magicznie EP obniży się do wartości 10 ponieważ współczynnik przy biomasie wynosi tylko 0,2.

Więcej absurdów:

- Te wszystkie wymagania są potrzebne tylko do etapu uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę. Potem nikt tego nie kontroluje więc w praktyce można wybudować dom, który nie będzie spełniał żadnych parametrów i... pewnie tak się właśnie będzie działo.

- Łatwo jest obniżyć/oszukać parametr EP. Nie wolno ogrzewać domu samym prądem? W takim razie wstawiamy do projektu piec np. na olej. To, że potem kupimy najtańszy możliwy piec, a dom i tak będziemy ogrzewać prądem... kto to sprawdzi? Można też uwzględnić w projekcie kominek i napisać, że będzie się nim ogrzewało np. w 30% albo w 40%. Ale już nie w 50% bo kominek nie może być podstawowym źródłem ogrzewania  :smile:  Dzięki temu parametr EP może osiągnąć wartości poniżej wymaganych. Można wręcz wybudować dom z minimalną izolacją, wstawić piec na biomasę i cieszyć się pozwoleniem na budowę...

Dodatkowo plany są takie, aby od 2021 roku parametr EP wynosił w przypadku domu jednorodzinnego najwyżej 70 kWh/m2rok (wielorodzinny: 65 kWh/m2rok), co dodatkowo zwiększy koszty budowy domów lub... spowoduje jeszcze większe obchodzenie przepisów.

UWAGA: Temat siłą rzeczy muszę potraktować skrótowo. Rozporządzenie Ministra Infrastruktury w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie ma 115 stron. Jeżeli szukasz więcej informacji zerknij do działu X "Oszczędność energii i izolacyjność ciepła" tego Rozporządzenia. Oprócz parametru EP w 2017 roku zmieniły się m.in. współczynniki przenikania ciepła ścian, stolarki okiennej, drzwi itp. Wiele informacji zawartych jest w różnorakich normach i ich poznanie jest nie tylko kłopotliwe (normy kosztują), co wręcz niemożliwe...

Jak ma się parametr EK do kosztów ogrzewania?

Gaz, propan, energia elektryczna - każdy nośnik energii ma jakąś cenę. Jeżeli znasz cenę energii, sprawność urządzenia grzewczego oraz zapotrzebowanie domu na ciepło, jesteś w stanie policzyć, ile będzie cię kosztowało utrzymanie domu. Problem w tym, że różnych rodzajów energii i urządzeń jest tak wiele, że nie jest możliwe podanie nawet orientacyjnych kwot. Przez kilka dni analizowałem różne informacje podawane w internecie, chcąc Wam podać rzetelne dane, ale poddałem się. Ceny niektórych nośników energii potrafiły być na niektórych stronach nawet 2x wyższe lub 2x niższe, a próby wyliczenia cen jednostkowych spełzły na niczym. Wstępnie można uznać, że najtańsze jest ogrzewanie drewnem (ok. 2 razy tańsze od ogrzewania węglem), następnie ekogroszkiem, pelletem i pompą ciepła (zbliżone wartości), następnie gazem ziemnym. Najdroższe jest ogrzewanie olejem opałowym, gazem płynnym oraz energią elektryczną.
Zaznaczam, że to nic nie mówi o kosztach instalacji - np. ogrzewanie energią elektryczną jest najdroższe, ale koszty instalacji są za to najmniejsze.

Co zatem zrobić?

Moim zdaniem w pierwszej kolejności należy skoncentrować się na tym, aby dom był energooszczędny. Dzięki temu najprościej obniżymy koszty ogrzewania niezależnie od wybranej instalacji. W tym celu:

I na tym na razie skończyłem. Chcę opisać, jak ważny jest projekt i audyt energetyczny. Na początku pisania artykułu chciałem opisać wszystkie możliwości ogrzania domu, ale temat mnie przerósł więc chcę tylko zaznaczyć, jak ważna jest rozmowa z dobrym projektantem i jak istotne jest OZC.

----------


## Kaizen

> - Ogrzewanie elektryczne. Wadą jest brak uniwersalności. Ogrzewanie jest na tyle specyficzne, że nie podłączymy pod nie żadnego innego źródła ciepła.


Czemu nie wymienisz kotła elektrycznego na pompę ciepła?

Nie zapomniałeś też o dodatkowych kosztach - przeglądy gwarancyjne i wymagane prawem, konserwacji czy napraw? Koszt wymiany na nowy po przewidywanym okresie eksploatacji? UDT w przypadku gazu ze zbiornika?

----------


## Arturo72

> Czemu nie wymienisz kotła elektrycznego na pompę ciepła?


Bo facet tego nie zna i myśli,że jak prąd to tylko kable   :big grin: 

A bierze się za pisanie poradników...

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Czemu nie wymienisz kotła elektrycznego na pompę ciepła?
> 
> Nie zapomniałeś też o dodatkowych kosztach - przeglądy gwarancyjne i wymagane prawem, konserwacji czy napraw? Koszt wymiany na nowy po przewidywanym okresie eksploatacji? UDT w przypadku gazu ze zbiornika?


Uzupełnię. Dzięki.




> Bo facet tego nie zna i myśli,że jak prąd to tylko kable  
> 
> A bierze się za pisanie poradników...


Facet jest w trakcie pisania artykułu i prosi o pomoc. Czy masz jakieś uwagi merytoryczne? 
Szczerze mówiąc mam dość w internecie czytania tekstów pisanych przez marketingowców, w których powtarzają się cały czas błędne informacje. Moim celem jest przedstawienie trudnego tematu, jakim jest ogrzanie domu, w sposób rzetelny tak, aby każdy budujący sam mógł podjąć właściwą decyzję. Na bok odsunąłem moje przekonania i uprzedzenia i opisuję całość nie faworyzując żadnej z technologii. Nie wszystkie technologie znam - przyznaję - i dlatego będę wdzięczny za każde uzupełnienie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Facet jest w trakcie pisania artykułu i prosi o pomoc. Czy masz jakieś uwagi merytoryczne? 
> Szczerze mówiąc mam dość w internecie czytania tekstów pisanych przez marketingowców, w których powtarzają się cały czas błędne informacje. Moim celem jest przedstawienie trudnego tematu, jakim jest ogrzanie domu, w sposób rzetelny tak, aby każdy budujący sam mógł podjąć właściwą decyzję. Na bok odsunąłem moje przekonania i uprzedzenia i opisuję całość nie faworyzując żadnej z technologii. Nie wszystkie technologie znam - przyznaję - i dlatego będę wdzięczny za każde uzupełnienie.





> Ogrzewanie będzie elektryczne tzn.piec elektryczny:
> http://www.elterm.pl/pl/files/karta_ekw_major.pdf
> +wodna podłogówka.
> +bojler do cwu:
> http://www.elektromet.com.pl/nordic-2400-elektronik/
> lub jak kasa wg budżetu będzie na plus to do cwu zaszaleję i będzie coś tego typu:
> http://www.abatronic.pl/pompa_ciepla_z_wentylacji.html
> 
> Całość będzie grzana prądem w II taryfie.
> ...


Link do kotla nie działa ale jest to Elterm Major.
Pełna uniwersalność ogrzewania elektrycznego...

----------


## Elfir

> ... i sądzisz, że obecne wymagania przestaną obowiązywać ?
> na dzień dzisiejszy KAŻDY projekt nowego obiektu musi już spełniać wymagania dot. energooszczędności zgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami, a po 31 grudnia 2020 r. wymagania dot. budynków zostaną jeszcze bardziej "wyśrubowane"


Przestaną - bo za 3 lata nie będzie można już budować domów, na które dziś jeszcze wydaje się pozwolenia.
Pamiętaj, że to ma być poradnik dla planujących budowę a nie tych, co wybudowali czy zaczynają w tym roku. 
I fakty są takie, że dla małego domu budowanego już w teraz obowiązujących standardach, ekogroszek jest rozwiązaniem nieekonomicznym a będzie absurdalnym za 3 lata.


Skoro wiesz, że UE grzebie przy zakazie silników diesla, bierzesz kredyt na 30 lat i kupujesz samochód z takim napędem? 
To samo dotyczy domu - to ogromny wydatek, większość ludzi zapożycza się na niego na całe życie. Po co budować przestarzały, tylko dlatego, że spełnia minimum ustawowe?

***
Bez obrazy, ale jakbym nie czytała forum, tylko posiłkowała się wiedzą instalatorów, architektów i projektantów, to bym wkopała się w piec albo w dwukrotnie przewymiarowany kocioł gazowy i wentylację grawitacyjną.
Dlatego inwestor musi posiadać wiedzę, jeśli chce budować świadomie. Bo niestety lokalny "fachowiec" nie zawsze jest źródłem fachowej wiedzy. 
A nie każdy ma czas wertować kilkaset stron forum. 
Jasne, zamożny inwestor albo ma w nosie kilka watów energii w jedną czy drugą stronę, albo stać go na zapłacenie fachowcom z najwyższej półki. 
Ale bądźmy realistami - zamożni inwestorzy to ułamek forumowiczów. Większość szuka oszczędności gdzie się da i nie wynajmie najlepszych fachowców na rynku.

----------


## Arturo72

> Bez obrazy, ale jakbym nie czytała forum, tylko posiłkowała się wiedzą instalatorów, architektów i projektantów, to bym wkopała się w piec albo w dwukrotnie przewymiarowany kocioł gazowy i wentylację grawitacyjną.
> Dlatego inwestor musi posiadać wiedzę, jeśli chce budować świadomie. Bo niestety lokalny "fachowiec" nie zawsze jest źródłem fachowej wiedzy. 
> A nie każdy ma czas wertować kilkaset stron forum. 
> Jasne, zamożny inwestor albo ma w nosie kilka watów energii w jedną czy drugą stronę, albo stać go na zapłacenie fachowcom z najwyższej półki. 
> Ale bądźmy realistami - zamożni inwestorzy to ułamek forumowiczów. Większość szuka oszczędności gdzie się da i nie wynajmie najlepszych fachowców na rynku.


Święte słowa i jakże prawdziwe.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Dlatego inwestor musi posiadać wiedzę, jeśli chce budować świadomie. Bo niestety lokalny "fachowiec" nie zawsze jest źródłem fachowej wiedzy.


... dobrze, że napisałaś "nie zawsze" co by sugerowało, że fachowa wiedza poza FM jednak istnieje  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Oczywiście, że nie zawsze. Na przykład mój murarz to był skarb pod względem wiedzy, bo z domami pasywnymi zetknął się na budowach w Niemczech. Kiedy mu mówiłam o problemach z ucieczką ciepła na danym elemencie to się nie śmiał, tylko siadał i rozrysowywał jak najlepiej dany element wykonać (np. kwestia attyk i mocowania na nich obróbek blacharskich oraz rynien).

Ale już projektant instalacji od architekta władował mi piec, który ogrzałby kilkulokalowy blok! Moc maksymalna to była chyba 28 kW. Mam obecnie połowę tego (max 14KW) i praktycznie piec jej nie wykorzystuje.

----------


## tkaczor123

Dziwnych miałaś tych doradców, mi z audytu wyszło niewiele. Kupiłem kocioł Saunier Duval 18kw z mocą minimalną od 5,8kW  bo kupowałem kilka sztuk więcej i miałem w niskiej cenie. Mogłem brać Vitrixa 12kW. Ograniczyłem mu moc w menu serwisowym do 7kW i to i tak za dużo jak na mój dom. Robiłem z murarzem starej daty ma prawie 70 lat i dawał radę ale o budowie energooszczędnej nic nie wiedział, ale się mu nie dziwie on starej daty.
Cały czas się zastanawiam jak się żyje w domu pasywnym tam "prawie" nie dostarcza się energii i podłoga jest dla mnie :"zimna".
Czasy się zmieniają jeszcze 15 lat temu ocieplaliśmy od 5 do max 10 cm. Teraz standard to 15  - 20 co będzie za 10 lat??? Jeżeli ktoś bierze kredyt i buduje to niestety kompromisy na każdym etapie myślenia o własnym domu. Bo od pożyczonej kwoty niestety płaci się odsetki, chodziarz tera od kilku lat stopy niskie, no i budujących przybyło :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Dziwnych miałaś tych doradców, mi z audytu wyszło niewiele. Kupiłem kocioł Saunier Duval 18kw z mocą minimalną od 5,8kW  bo kupowałem kilka sztuk więcej i miałem w niskiej cenie. Mogłem brać Vitrixa 12kW. Ograniczyłem mu moc w menu serwisowym do 7kW i to i tak za dużo jak na mój dom. Robiłem z murarzem starej daty ma prawie 70 lat i dawał radę ale o budowie energooszczędnej nic nie wiedział, ale się mu nie dziwie on starej daty.
> Cały czas się zastanawiam jak się żyje w domu pasywnym tam "prawie" nie dostarcza się energii i podłoga jest dla mnie :"zimna".
> Czasy się zmieniają jeszcze 15 lat temu ocieplaliśmy od 5 do max 10 cm. Teraz standard to 15  - 20 co będzie za 10 lat??? Jeżeli ktoś bierze kredyt i buduje to niestety kompromisy na każdym etapie myślenia o własnym domu. Bo od pożyczonej kwoty niestety płaci się odsetki, chodziarz tera od kilku lat stopy niskie, no i budujących przybyło


Opowiadasz bzdury,cofnij się kilka postów wyżej..
Wystarczy myśleć i tylko tyle...
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7640351

Kredyt mam poczawszy od działki,dlatego bardzo mocno myślałem jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem budowy...
I grzanie prądem było najtańsze.

Jak Ty brałeś czegoś kilka sztuk tzn nie w głowie było Ci tanio i dobrze    :big grin:

----------


## tkaczor123

Nie czytałem całego tematu tylko ostatnią stronę bo mi się z lenistwa nie chciało. Jak się bierze kilka sztuk to niekiedy masz coś w "gratisie".
Nie wiem czy wiesz ale ja nie lubię przepłacać.
Też nie myślę co będzie za 20 lat bo bym zwariował.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie czytałem całego tematu tylko ostatnią stronę bo mi się z lenistwa nie chciało. Jak się bierze kilka sztuk to niekiedy masz coś w "gratisie".
> Nie wiem czy wiesz ale ja nie lubię przepłacać.
> Też nie myślę co będzie za 20 lat bo bym zwariował.


Zatem nie wypowiadaj się w stylu "dziwnych miałaś doradców"  skoro jesteś zielony w temacie..

Tym bardziej jak sam zrobiles babola..

----------


## tkaczor123

To była odpowiedź do Elfir nie do Ciebie Arturo72.
Cieszę się że masz tak niskie zużycie.

----------


## Arturo72

> To była odpowiedź do Elfir nie do Ciebie Arturo72.
> Cieszę się że masz tak niskie zużycie.


Elfir to moja "muza"  :wink: 
Zużycie energii ma mniejsze ode mnie,to tak w temacie   :smile: 

I należy się szacun za to i wysłuchanie i przyjęcie do wiadomości...

----------


## swierol

Arturo72 czytałem trochę Twój dziennik i jestem pod wrażeniem ogólnej optymalizacji kosztów. Ładny dom za takie pieniądze i takie zużycie energii-szacun.  Czy można na prywatne konsultacje?

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo72 czytałem trochę Twój dziennik i jestem pod wrażeniem ogólnej optymalizacji kosztów. Ładny dom za takie pieniądze i takie zużycie energii-szacun.  Czy można na prywatne konsultacje?


Jasne,nie ma problemu. W tygodniu ciężko ale jakaś sobota czemu nie  :smile: 
Dzięki   :smile:

----------


## markosbrezowski

mój kuzyn się budował ostatnio i dom wybudował w 22 miesiące. Kosztowo wysżło go całkiem sporo bo z działką i domem 500k . Ale jak chciał nanieśc poprawki na profekt to projektant z chęcią wszystko zmieniał  :smile:

----------


## samotnik

> mój kuzyn się budował ostatnio i dom wybudował w 22 miesiące. Kosztowo wysżło go całkiem sporo bo z działką i domem 500k .


Sporo? Z działką to dość tani (i zapewne niewielki) dom.

----------


## swierol

Działkę 1000m2 można kupić za 200k ale można też za 25k, więc to nie jest żaden wyznacznik według mnie.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Oczywiście, że nie zawsze. Na przykład mój murarz to był skarb ...


no tak, dobry murarz to skarb ! podobnie jak dobry architekt, mechanik, ogrodnik ...  :yes:  gorzej jeśli ogrodnik chciałby być architektem, architekt mechanikiem, a mechanik ogrodnikiem,  ... a wiedzę podstawową jak najbardziej powinien mieć każdy !

----------


## lotpaj

Oj tam, jak ogólnie wiadomo, Elfir ma wiedzę wykraczającą poza ramy tego forum, we wszystkich aspektach tegoż.
Także zamknij się i czytaj, zgłębiaj tę wiedzę, baranie!
 :roll eyes:

----------


## Elfir

> To była odpowiedź do Elfir nie do Ciebie Arturo72.
> Cieszę się że masz tak niskie zużycie.


Nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego miałabym kupować kilka kotłów gazowych? Co miałam z nimi zrobić? Albo po co oddawać do serwisu by tłumić moc, zamiast po prostu kupić mniejszy piec?
Niestety, projektant instalacji nie był rzetelnym fachowcem i nie dopasował kotła w projekcie. Instalator był starej daty i uważał, że im większy piec tym lepiej, bo nigdy nie miał do czynienia z budownictwem energooszczędnym. 
Na szczęście mogłam skorzystać z pomocy i doświadczeń ludzi na forum. 
Co więcej przekonywali mnie do prądu, ale to ja ostatecznie stchórzyłam bo sporo prądu zużywam za dnia (dwa komputery, akwaria). Moje rozterki zawarłam w dzienniku.

----------


## Elfir

> no tak, dobry murarz to skarb ! podobnie jak dobry architekt, mechanik, ogrodnik ...  gorzej jeśli ogrodnik chciałby być architektem, architekt mechanikiem, a mechanik ogrodnikiem,  ... a wiedzę podstawową jak najbardziej powinien mieć każdy !


Widzisz Łukasz, chcesz robić mi pstryczki. Ale ja nie biorę pieniędzy za projektowanie domów, instalacji czy naprawę samochodów. 
Jedynie za to, co jest moim zawodem. I za to biorę odpowiedzialność. 

A  jak mam nazwać instalatora-projektanta, który wpisał do projektu pierwszy lepszy piec z katalogu, nie sprawdziwszy nawet, czy jest prawna możliwość zamontowania go w moim domu? Wziął pieniądze za całkowicie nieprzydatny mi dokument. 
Wiedziałam, że ryzykuję opierając się na opiniach z forum. Dlatego musiałam ekspresowo się dokształcać chociażby w zrobieniu OZC. I ono (a także praktyka) tylko potwierdziły, że rację mieli ludzie z forum a nie projektant, który obstawił się dyplomami, uprawnieniami i pieczątkami.

----------


## Elfir

> Oj tam, jak ogólnie wiadomo, Elfir ma wiedzę wykraczającą poza ramy tego forum, we wszystkich aspektach tegoż.
> Także zamknij się i czytaj, zgłębiaj tę wiedzę, baranie!


Bycie ogrodnikiem nie ogranicza mi horyzontów myślowych tylko do roślin.  Zdziwiłbyś się ile wiem.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Widzisz Łukasz, chcesz robić mi pstryczki. Ale ja nie biorę pieniędzy za projektowanie domów, instalacji czy naprawę samochodów. 
> *Jedynie za to, co jest moim zawodem. I za to biorę odpowiedzialność.*


- w końcu rozsądnie napisane. Równie dobrze mogłabyś umieścić zdanie jw pod każdą Twoją wypowiedzią na FM, która nie dotyczy tego, za co bierzesz odpowiedzialność. Wiadomo by było, za co nie bierzesz  :smile: 
- na marginesie : nie zgodzę się z Twoimi wypowiedziami "wrzucającymi" jedno " chore drzewo " do innych zdrowych. Można uogólniać, ale bez przesady ! jest ( powinien być ) w tym jakiś umiar. To, że ( przykładowo ) budynek jest na " ławach " nie znaczy, że jest gorszy od tego na " płycie " / i odwrotnie.

----------


## Arturo72

> -To, że ( przykładowo ) budynek jest na " ławach " nie znaczy, że jest gorszy od tego na " płycie " / i odwrotnie.


Jest gorszy pod względem przenikalności ciepła do gruntu,ten na lawach z oczywistych względów   :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Wskaż mi JEDEN fragment mojej wypowiedzi w tym wątku, w której wrzucam wszystkich fachowców do jednego worka. W której coś uogólniam. W którym piszę coś o ławach? 

Co więcej wyraźnie zaznaczyłam, że najlepsi fachowcy wysoko się cenią (bo ich wiedza kosztuje). Problem w tym, że nie każdego na nich stać. A na tańszych nie zawsze można polegać, wiec trzeba się dokształcać samemu.

Dlaczego mam coś takiego pisać po każda moją wypowiedzią? Czy biorę za wypowiedź (doradztwo) pieniądze? Czy moje rady na forum są jakimkolwiek dokumentem uznawanym w urzędach?
Dlaczego nie wymagasz tego od innych piszących?
To jest forum dyskusyjne - moje tezy może obalić każdy, jeśli posiada argumenty. Może użyć kontrargumentów. Dlaczego uważasz, że czytelnik posłucha mnie a nie adwersarza, skoro moje tezy są złe?

Kiedyś miałam w podpisie, że jestem ogrodnikiem, ale ze względu na regulamin forum usunięto mi ten podpis. 
Przy okazji - ciebie też zgłaszano do moderacji, aby usunąć ci podpis "architekt". 


***
Arturo - płyta jest też mniej podatna na nierówne osiadanie.

----------


## Arturo72

> ***
> Arturo - płyta jest też mniej podatna na nierówne osiadanie.


Oczywiście,że tak,dlatego na Śląsku ze względu na osiadanie terenu nad wyrobiskami kopalń powinno być zagłębie domów na płycie   :wink:  
Ma sporo innych zalet,jest prostsza i szybsza w wykonaniu w porównaniu do ław ale niestety zakorzenione jest w "typowym" budowaniu,że jak dom to musi lawa i ścianka fundamentowa. 

Swoją drogą mój szef ekipy również budował w Niemczech i "nie bał się" płyty i rozumiał moje "wydziwianie" bo taki standard budowy był na Zachodzie  :wink:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Jest gorszy pod względem przenikalności ciepła do gruntu,ten na lawach z oczywistych względów


" Uderz w stół, a nożyce się odezwą "  :smile: 
Stahlton - ISOMUR i już czerwonych strzałeczek zabraknie

----------


## Elfir

wiesz ile to kosztuje? 
Masz może porównanie ceny wykonania płyty  oraz ław z tymi bloczkami i posadzką tak, aby w sumie miały identyczne parametry przenikalności cieplnej?

Poza tym nie likwiduje mostka, tylko go zmniejsza. Przenikalność bloczka jest o wiele wyższa niż styropianu.

----------


## Arturo72

> " Uderz w stół, a nożyce się odezwą " 
> Stahlton - ISOMUR i już czerwonych strzałeczek zabraknie


Masz rację ale ISOMUR był drogim rozwiązaniem na moje czasy,wtedy był to koszt ok.7000zl i jakoś to do mnie nie przemawialo.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Wskaż mi JEDEN fragment mojej wypowiedzi w tym wątku, w której wrzucam wszystkich fachowców do jednego worka. W której coś uogólniam.


" Bez obrazy, ale jakbym nie czytała forum, tylko posiłkowała się wiedzą instalatorów, architektów i projektantów, ... "
jw w liczbie mnogiej

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Masz rację ale ISOMUR był drogim rozwiązaniem na moje czasy,wtedy był to koszt ok.7000zl i jakoś to do mnie nie przemawialo.


ale rozwiązuje problem  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

> " Bez obrazy, ale jakbym nie czytała forum, tylko posiłkowała się wiedzą instalatorów, architektów i projektantów, ... "
> jw w liczbie mnogiej


Owszem, ale zwróć uwagę, że pisałam o własnym domu - o konkretnym przypadku MOJEGO kotła. 
Chociaż faktycznie powinnam zapisać "architekta, projektanta instalacji oraz instalatorów".
Bo z instalatorami to kilkoma miałam do czynienia, także na targach.
Ale z drugiej strony zrobiłam w tamtym tekście dopisek _"Bo niestety lokalny "fachowiec" nie zawsze jest źródłem fachowej wiedzy. "_
NIE ZAWSZE, a nie NIGDY. 
Więc ten cytat jest wyjęty z kontekstu.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

- to miałaś pecha ! ... a co dokładnie mają " architekci " ( w liczbie mnogiej ) do doboru TWOJEGO kotła ? - wydaje mi się, że NIC.
- dla pocieszenia napiszę Ci, że również ( chyba jak każdy ) trafiam na przeróżnych " fachowców " - jednych rewelacyjnych z potężną wiedzą, innych o których raczej wolałbym zapomnieć, a niżeli powierzyć cokolwiek.

----------


## Kaizen

> " Uderz w stół, a nożyce się odezwą " 
> Stahlton - ISOMUR i już czerwonych strzałeczek zabraknie


Nie ma to jak magiczne strzałki malowane przez marketingowców. I sprzedają za grube pieniądze materiał z lambdą 0,19 chociaż od dziesięcioleci stosowany BK potrafi zejść do 0,095 i to za dużo rozsądniejszą cenę. Najfajniej musi się czuć ktoś, kto zastąpił BK Isomurem wierząc w taki obrazek... Dopłacił i zwiększył mostek  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

> - to miałaś pecha ! ... a co dokładnie mają " architekci " ( w liczbie mnogiej ) do doboru TWOJEGO kotła ? - wydaje mi się, że NIC.
> - dla pocieszenia napiszę Ci, że również ( chyba jak każdy ) trafiam na przeróżnych " fachowców " - jednych rewelacyjnych z potężną wiedzą, innych o których raczej wolałbym zapomnieć, a niżeli powierzyć cokolwiek.


Architekt ma - Ja mu branżysty w końcu nie narzucam, sam ma takiego w ekipie.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego miałabym kupować kilka kotłów gazowych? Co miałam z nimi zrobić? Albo po co oddawać do serwisu by tłumić moc, zamiast po prostu kupić mniejszy piec?
> Niestety, projektant instalacji nie był rzetelnym fachowcem i nie dopasował kotła w projekcie. Instalator był starej daty i uważał, że im większy piec tym lepiej, bo nigdy nie miał do czynienia z budownictwem energooszczędnym. 
> Na szczęście mogłam skorzystać z pomocy i doświadczeń ludzi na forum. 
> Co więcej przekonywali mnie do prądu, ale to ja ostatecznie stchórzyłam bo sporo prądu zużywam za dnia (dwa komputery, akwaria). Moje rozterki zawarłam w dzienniku.


Napisałem że dziwnych miałaś doradców od pieca. Napisałem też że JA kupiłem kilka kotłów więc miałem taniej, jakbym kupował tak jak każdy to kupiłbym Vitrixa. A ten miałem pod ręką, budowałem z ograniczonym budżetem. Klimę mam za 2 tyś teraz się zastanawiam czy nie kupić drugiej bo mam okazje za 1100zł.
Chodziło mi o nie rzetelnego fachowca , ale widocznie źle zostało to zrozumiane.

----------


## Elfir

tkaczor - miałam niedouczonych, niestety. Takich, którym nauka skończyła się chyba na wczesnych latach 90-tych. 
Na szczęście było forum. 
Przepraszam, nie zrozumiałam intencji twojego posta.

----------


## szpieg20

Kilka rad rzeczywiście jest tu przydatnych, fajny pomysł z tym wątkiem. Nawet gdyby ktoś chciał wszystko wszystko opisać to pewnie byłoby super trudne, a tu są w miarę najpotrzebniejsze rzeczy. Dzięki

Swoją drogą to postanowiłem zrobić poprawki projektu i złożyć ponownie wniosek o pnb, zmian jest na tyle dużo w mojej ocenie że kolejne etapy budowy mogą okazać się czasochłonne w pilnowaniu projektu i dziennika budowy. Inaczej bym zrobił gdybym faktycznie zmieniał np jedna czy dwie ścianki działowe.

----------


## e_gregor

> [...] Najfajniej musi się czuć ktoś, kto zastąpił BK Isomurem wierząc w taki obrazek... Dopłacił i zwiększył mostek


W moim projekcie jakiś zdolniacha przewidział ściany z BK 600 i cokół z isomuru. Jak zobaczyłem cenę tego wynalazku to zacząłem sie zastanawiać czy z tego nie zrezygnować. Potem sprawdziłem parametry obu materiałów i uznałem, że chyba czegoś nie rozumiem (w końcu z budowlanką nie mam nic wspólnego poza własną budową). Trudno w to było uwierzyć takiemu laikowi jak ja ale to faktycznie jest mostek a nie izolacja

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Chociaż faktycznie powinnam zapisać "architekta, projektanta instalacji oraz instalatorów".


- i OK  :yes:  ... bardzo ważne jest z kim architekt współpracuje, kogo dobiera do zespołu projektowego i jak wygląda współpraca międzybranżowa wraz z uzgodnieniami z Inwestorem.

----------


## Elfir

Przypomniałam sobie, dlaczego użyłam liczby mnogiej - bo zanim zleciłam projekt domu spotkałam się z innym architektem, popularnym w miejscowości, gdzie mieszkam. To co on nagadał o projektowaniu (już nawet nie instalacjach!) na pierwszej rozmowie, zjeżyło mi włosy ze zgrozy, bo koleś nie kojarzył nic związanego z energooszcędnością. 
A po tym jak ja zaczęłam swoją budowę, za płotem u sąsiadów rozpoczęła się rozbudowa domu z jego projektu. Patrzyliśmy z mężem z przerażeniem, na to murują, ale nie ośmieliliśmy się zwrócić uwagi. No i wyszło szydło z worka - zewnętrzne schodki do domu przewiązane konstrukcyjnie ze ścianą budynku. Sąsiadowi przemarza cała posadzka wokół drzwi i ściana.
Ok, może spartoliła ekipa, a nie architekt, ale kiedy zasugerowaliśmy skucie schodów na koszt kierbuda, jeśli zrobione jest niezgodnie z projektem, to jakoś do dziś nie jest nic ruszone.

----------


## Instaltechnic

> 11. Wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją? 
> 
> Także w dużym uproszczeniu:
> 
> - Jeżeli oczyszczone powietrze ma dla Ciebie duże znaczenie - to TAK.
> - Jeżeli nie budujesz kominów spalinowych (np. nie budujesz pieca lub kominka) to: TAK. Nie będziesz musiał budować kominów wentylacyjnych i koszty powinny zbliżyć się do kosztów związanych z wentylacją grawitacyjną.
> 
> W innych przypadkach to już trzeba policzyć. Nie wierz w reklamy, że rekuperacja oszczędzi 50% twoich rachunków - to bzdury.


Za duże to uproszczenie. O tym też można by napisać że bzdury.

Policz i powiedz którędy wpadnie powietrze, o jakiej temperaturze i z jaką prędkością oraz od czego to zależy. Napisz kiedy WG działa i jak. Inaczej to powielanie mitów i bzdury a nie porady.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

"... zewnętrzne schodki do domu przewiązane konstrukcyjnie ze ścianą budynku ... "
... ciekawe, czy tak faktycznie było w projekcie ?

----------


## Elfir

Łukaszu - też się zastanawiam, ale zasugerowaliśmy, by skuł je na koszt kierbuda (z ubezpieczenia), ocieplił ścianę i dobudował nowe, oddylatowane. I żeby zajrzał do projektu i sprawdził, jak to miało być.
I temat ucichł.
Ale pamiętaj, że ja z tym architektem rozmawiałam i czułam się jakby to ja miała go uczyć pojęcia mostek cieplny.  Z drugiej strony, nie wiem czy to był architekt sensu stricte, czy konstruktor, który dawno temu uzyskał uprawnienia projektowe? Bo człowiek leciwy wiekowo.
Ale dlatego użyłam wówczas liczby mnogiej.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Z drugiej strony, nie wiem czy to był architekt sensu stricte, czy konstruktor, który dawno temu uzyskał uprawnienia projektowe? Bo człowiek leciwy wiekowo.Ale dlatego użyłam wówczas liczby mnogiej.


zawsze uważałem, że projektant jest jak " dobre wino " - im starszy tym lepszy, ponieważ doświadczenie zawodowe procentuje dla każdego następnego projektu, oczywiście pod warunkiem, że uzupełnia wiedzę na bieżąco co jest raczej wpisane w zawód architekta. Z konstruktorami to nie wiem ? - normy obliczeniowe raczej tak bardzo się nie zmieniają. Z instalacjami - tu jest rewolucja patrząc na różne systemy, rozwiązania techniczne, instalacyjne ...

----------


## Elfir

Artystycznie to jego domy nie powalają.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... nie wiem, nie widziałem i chyba nie mi oceniać. 
Jedno jest pewne - otaczająca przestrzeń ( w tym architektura ) świadczy o nas samych. Jedni mają aspirację przebywania w fajnej przestrzeni, innym to kompletnie obojętne ... " co by nie było " na pewno nie są i nie będą "mecenasami " Architektury. Tragiczne jest natomiast to, że preferowane są rozwiązania ( w tym estetyczne ) nie odbiegające od tego co było realizowane powiedzmy 20 lat temu, gdzie różnica polega na zmianie ( przykład ) balustrady stalowej na szklaną. Jak do tego dada się zamożność "dorabiającego się" społeczeństwa i brak choćby lekcji tzw. "plastycznego" na poziomie podstawowym to wyłania się prawdziwy obraz sytuacji A.D.2018 i dążeń do własnego "M" . Ale też nie jest powiedziane, że każdy budynek ma "powalać", ale na pewno powinien mieć to "coś" co wyróżnia go od innych.

----------


## Elfir

W całej historii świata mecenasami sztuki bywała warstwa najbogatsza.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

.. a teraz ( poza Państwem ) mamy co najmniej zamożną klasę średnią, którą stać na dobrą Architekturę  :smile:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Za duże to uproszczenie. O tym też można by napisać że bzdury.
> 
> Policz i powiedz którędy wpadnie powietrze, o jakiej temperaturze i z jaką prędkością oraz od czego to zależy. Napisz kiedy WG działa i jak. Inaczej to powielanie mitów i bzdury a nie porady.


Artykuł o wentylacji mechanicznej w drodze i w nim będzie wszystko rzetelnie objaśnione. Natomiast nie rozumiem o jakich bzdurach piszesz - o tym, że poleciłem w dwóch konkretnych przypadkach WM zamiast WG? Uważasz inaczej? Niżej napisałem, że w pozostałych przypadkach należy wszystko policzyć. Daj znać  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

W sumie przy piecu na ekogroszek podłogówka i WM to jak wsadzanie klimatyzacji i skórzanej tapicerki do trabanta.

----------


## Arturo72

> W sumie przy piecu na ekogroszek podłogówka i WM to jak wsadzanie klimatyzacji i skórzanej tapicerki do trabanta.


Dobre i trafne   :big lol:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Uff. Skończyłem mój artykuł na temat ogrzewania domu: https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/...rzewania-domu/ 

Starałem się rzetelnie wytłumaczyć od czego zależą koszty ogrzewania domu, dlaczego należy wykonywać OZC, opisać parametry EP, EK i EU oraz opisać, w jaki sposób można ogrzać dom. Podejrzewam, że to może być jeden z najdłuższych artykułów, które czytaliście w tym roku  :smile:  Jeżeli są jakieś niejasności - dajcie znać, a poprawię, aby było czytelnie.

Napisanie tego artykułu zajęło mi parę tygodni pracy i dużo się dzięki temu nauczyłem. Moje wnioski:

1.Tkwiłem w błędnym przekonaniu o opłacalności ogrzewania ekogroszkiem. Okazało się, że moja wiedza na temat ogrzewania innymi systemami była znikoma i dużo dzięki Wam się nauczyłem. Szczerze dziękuję. 
2. Zrozumiałem też kwestię związaną z kosztem budowy domu energooszczędnego - o tym pisałem kilka wątków wcześniej.
3. W moim domu mieszkam już 7 lat. Gdybym teraz ponownie się budował - dużo bym zmienił. O ile projekt architektoniczny mi się podoba i dom jest bardzo funkcjonalny to na pewno zadbałbym o to, aby był energooszczędny i zapewne ogrzewałbym go prądem/PC + fotowoltaika. Oprócz niższych kosztów użytkowania domu, zamiast kotłowni na ekogroszek mógłbym wtedy mieć jeden mały pokój więcej.
4. Osoby, które myślą o budowie domu mają cholernie trudne zadanie, aby się w tym wszystkim połapać  :sad:  Podczas zbierania materiałów do różnych artykułów napotkałem się z takimi mitami, a czasem wręcz kłamstwami (i to zarówno na stronach różnego rodzaju czasopism budowlanych, jak i stronach producentów różnych systemów grzewczych), że łatwo tu o ból głowy. Mam nadzieję, że mój skromny blog pozwoli ten bół głowy ograniczyć.  :smile:

----------


## forgetit

> 1.Tkwiłem w błędnym przekonaniu o opłacalności ogrzewania ekogroszkiem. Okazało się, że moja wiedza na temat ogrzewania innymi systemami była znikoma i dużo dzięki Wam się nauczyłem. Szczerze dziękuję. 
> *zapewne ogrzewałbym go prądem/PC + fotowoltaika*.



 :bash:  i tyle w temacie

----------


## Elfir

Fotowoltaika to nadal temat dla bogatych hobbystów niż realne zyski.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

W takim razie przeczytajcie artykuł napisany przez bogatego hobbystę  :smile:  https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/...otowoltaiczne/

Widzę, że mity na temat fotowoltaiki mają się całkiem dobrze i na forum muratora...

----------


## Elfir

mąż odczytuje liczniki prosumentów instalacji fotowoltaicznej - pracuje dla ENEA.
Wie dokładnie ile dana instalacja wytworzyła prądu, ile kosztuje kredyt i kiedy trzeba wymieniać falownik.
Kiedy ktoś dzwoni z ofertą to tylko parska śmiechem.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> mąż odczytuje liczniki prosumentów instalacji fotowoltaicznej - pracuje dla ENEA.
> Wie dokładnie ile dana instalacja wytworzyła prądu, ile kosztuje kredyt i kiedy trzeba wymieniać falownik.
> Kiedy ktoś dzwoni z ofertą to tylko parska śmiechem.


Czy piszesz o panelach fotowoltaicznych wziętych na dotację z obowiązkowym kredytem? To inna para kaloszy - takie dotacje nie zawsze są opłacalne. Ostatnio daleki znajomy przyznał, że za instalację 5,2 kWp z dotacją zapłacił więcej niż ja za moją 8,1 bez dotacji! W tym samym roku! Ludzie biorą panele w ciemno nie sprawdzając cen, parametrów instalacji, ciesząc się tylko 30, 50 lub 70% upustem i często po prostu za to przepłacając... Mój sąsiad zgłosił się po dotację do naszej gminy, zaczął budowę domu, warunkiem otrzymania dotacji jest ukończenie SO w tym roku, ale.. sąsiad nie wie absolutnie nic o tym, co otrzyma, oprócz tego, że dotacja jest na panele do 3 kWp. Nie wie jakie panele, jakiej mocy, jaki falownik, nie otrzymał żadnego projektu, żadnej symulacji, nic. Może się potem okazać, że z tych 3 kWp uzyska tyle, co ja z 1 kWp. Kto wie...  :sad:  

Dlatego rozdzielmy dotacje, które mogą, ale nie muszą być opłacalne, od samej technologii. Zapoznaj się proszę z artykułem, pokaż go mężowi. Panele - brane na zasadach rynkowych lub z dotacją na jasnych warunkach - są godne rozważenia i dla mnie (podkreślam - dla mnie) to rozsądna inwestycja.

----------


## Kaizen

_po co wykonywać OZC skoro na koniec realizacji projektu budowlanego inwestor otrzyma charakterystykę budynku._

Serio? Od kogo po realizacji projektu dostanę charakterystykę?

_Prawidłowo wykonany certyfikat energetyczny daje bardzo dużą dokładność oszacowania kosztów._ 

OZC, PCHE - a tu dorzucasz certyfikat? Zapomniałeś napisać co to jest i skad się to bierze i czy cokolwiek wnosi, jak ktoś ma już PCHE (to zawsze ma) i zapłacił za OZC.

_Spotkasz się także z parametrem EU  (energia użytkowa) – jest to ilość energii, która jest potrzebna do utrzymania w budynku założonej temperatury i przygotowania ciepłej wody użytkowej, ale nie uwzględnia sprawności systemu grzewczego._

Wiesz, co to EUco+w? Gdzie tu CWU?

_Dom wymaga dostarczenia 80 kWh energii na m2/rok (parametr EU). EK to EU po uwzględnieniu sprawności systemu grzewczego. Jeżeli dom ogrzewamy gazem z 90% sprawnością to EK wyniesie 88,9 kWh/ m2/rok. Jeżeli dom ma 100 m2 i ogrzewamy go gazem ziemnym to roczne koszty ogrzania i przygotowania ciepłej wody użytkowej wyniosą 88,9 * 100 * 0,3 (koszt 1 kWh gazu) = 2667 złotych._

Nieprawda. Nie ważne, z jaką sprawnością ogrzewasz swój dom - ważne, jaki współczynnik zapisał minister w rozporządzeniu.


_A EP – Energia Początkowa?_ 

O, a to "początkowa" to skad się wzięło? Wcześniej było:
_Najczęściej jednak spotkasz się z parametrem EP – wskaźnikiem rocznego zapotrzebowania na nieodnawialną energię pierwotną._

To coś innego?

_koszt 1 kHw będzie znacznie niższy_ 

Co to za jednostka i czego?

_Ale już nie w 50% bo kominek nie może być podstawowym źródłem ogrzewania_ 

Podasz podstawę prawną takiego twierdzenia?

_Można wręcz wybudować dom z minimalną izolacją, wstawić piec na biomasę i cieszyć się pozwoleniem na budowę…_

Nie można, bo EP to nie jedyny wymóg. Są wymagania co do izolacyjności muru, okien itd. Od 2014 r. przez to nie da się zbudować legalnie domu z nieocieplonego bala - bo EP da się wyciągnąć choćby ogrzewając solarami czy biomasą. Ale żeby uzyskać wymaganą izolacyjność muru trzeba by wyciąć najgrubsze drzewa w kraju i z nich zrobić mur.

_Dodatkowo plany są takie, aby od 2021_ 

To nie są plany, tylko zapisy z Rozporządzenia w sprawie WT. Tyle, że po aktualizacji z 14 listopada 2017 r termin przesunięty na 2020 r.

_im dom większy tym pompa mniej opłacalna_

A to czemu? 

_np. ogrzewanie energią elektryczną jest najdroższe,_

Urban legend. Zależy od ceny kWh prądu - a ta może być od 0 do prawie 70gr.

_PS Niedługo będę prowadził szkolenia dla budujących._

Jak to napisał Woody Allen w jednym scenariuszu "– Ci, którzy nic nie potrafią, uczą, a ci, którzy nie potrafią uczyć, uczą w-f. "


A jak ktoś chce zrozumieć, skąd się bierze EU, EP itp - zapraszam tutaj

----------


## Kaizen

> mąż odczytuje liczniki prosumentów instalacji fotowoltaicznej - pracuje dla ENEA.
> Wie dokładnie ile dana instalacja wytworzyła prądu


Skąd wie, ile wytworzyła? Zakłada licznik na zużycie własne (to co nie trafiło do sieci) po kryjomu?

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Kaizen - wielkie dzięki za poświęcony czas i wszystkie uwagi. Poprawię ewidentne literówki oraz przeregaduję kilka zdań, aby moje intencje były jasne.

Co do certyfikatu energetycznego. Jest obowiązkowy. 

Art. 34. 1.: 

"3. Projekt budowlany powinien zawierać (...) projekt architektoniczno-budowlany, określający funkcję, formę i konstrukcję obiektu budowlanego, jego *charakterystykę energetyczną* (...)"

Co do "Nieprawda. Nie ważne, z jaką sprawnością ogrzewasz swój dom - ważne, jaki współczynnik zapisał minister w rozporządzeniu." - nie rozumiem. Co ma rozporządzenie do podanych przeze mnie parametrów?

"Ale już nie w 50% bo kominek nie może być podstawowym źródłem ogrzewania "

Spytam projektanta, który przekazał mi tę informację i jutro dam znać. Co śmieszne, zerknąłem do Twojego wpisu o EU i EP, który poleciłeś i na końcu napisałeś:

"Mam kominek, mogę przyjąć że 49% ciepła na potrzeby ogrzewania domu będzie w nim wytwarzane. Nie mogę więcej, bo kominek nie może być podstawowym źródłem ogrzewania. Ale i tak nie muszę nim wcale palić. "  :smile: )

Do reszty odniosę się jutro.

----------


## asolt

> Skąd wie, ile wytworzyła? Zakłada licznik na zużycie własne (to co nie trafiło do sieci) po kryjomu?


Skąd wie?, przecież odczytuje liczniki. Kazda instalacja fotowoltaiczna podłaczona do sieci musi byc z licznikiem który liczy energię oddaną do sieci. Oczywiscie ze licznik ten liczy zuzycia własnego a calkowitą wartosc energii wyprodukowane w danej instalacji.

----------


## Kaizen

> Co do certyfikatu energetycznego. Jest obowiązkowy. 
> 
> Art. 34. 1.: 
> 
> "3. Projekt budowlany powinien zawierać (...) projekt architektoniczno-budowlany, określający funkcję, formę i konstrukcję obiektu budowlanego, jego *charakterystykę energetyczną* (...)"


A możesz zamiast tego nie związanego z moim wpisem wytłuścić "certyfikat energetyczny"?






> Co do "Nieprawda. Nie ważne, z jaką sprawnością ogrzewasz swój dom - ważne, jaki współczynnik zapisał minister w rozporządzeniu." - nie rozumiem. Co ma rozporządzenie do podanych przeze mnie parametrów?


Napisałeś "Jeżeli dom ogrzewamy gazem z 90%". Nie ważne, jak my ogrzewamy. Do EP nie ma znaczenia jaki model kotła czy pompy wybierzesz i jaką ma sprawność - ważne, jaką minister przypisał sprawność dla grupy urządzeń danego typu. EP liczy się tylko i wyłącznie na podstawie rozporządzenia - nie ma znaczenia sprawność podana przez producenta czy zbadana przez kogokolwiek.
Czy grzeję PC PP Lomo Economic, czy najbardziej wypasionym Mitsubishi - i tak minister domaga się liczenia 3.0.




> "Mam kominek, mogę przyjąć że 49% ciepła na potrzeby ogrzewania domu będzie w nim wytwarzane. Nie mogę więcej, bo kominek nie może być podstawowym źródłem ogrzewania. Ale i tak nie muszę nim wcale palić. " )


U mnie tak jest zapisane w MPZP. Ale to jest prawo lokalne, a nie krajowe. Wielokrotnie czytałem taki tekst, że kominek nie może być podstawowym źródłem ciepłą - ale przepisu ogólnie obowiązującego na to nie znalazłem.

----------


## asolt

> Kaizen - wielkie dzięki za poświęcony czas i wszystkie uwagi. Poprawię ewidentne literówki oraz przeregaduję kilka zdań, aby moje intencje były jasne.
> 
> Co do certyfikatu energetycznego. Jest obowiązkowy. 
> 
> Art. 34. 1.: 
> 
> "3. Projekt budowlany powinien zawierać (...) projekt architektoniczno-budowlany, określający funkcję, formę i konstrukcję obiektu budowlanego, jego *charakterystykę energetyczną* (...)"
> 
> Co do "Nieprawda. Nie ważne, z jaką sprawnością ogrzewasz swój dom - ważne, jaki współczynnik zapisał minister w rozporządzeniu." - nie rozumiem. Co ma rozporządzenie do podanych przeze mnie parametrów?
> ...


Proponuję sie doszkolic i to bardzo powaznie z zakresu ozc, charakterystyki energetycznej oraz tzw. swiadectwa (certyfikatu) energetycznego. To są rózne opracowania.
Charakterystyka energergetyczna budynku a własciwie projektowa charakterystyka energetyczna budynku to całkiem rózne opracowanie od certyfikatu energetycznego.
Nie rozumiem jak mozna chciec prowadzic szkolenia z tego zakresu nie rozniając podstawowych pojęc. Narzuca mi sie skojarzenie z TB który tez chce szkolic z zakresu efektywnosci energetycznej a poglądy jego na temat ozc, charakterystyk są powszechnie znane. Dosc powiedziec ze mnie za to ze wykonuje ozc nazywa mordercą, a innych okreslen nie zliczę.
Certyfikat a własciwie swiadectwo charakterystyki energetycznej budynku sporządza sie po zakonczeniu budowy i jest obowiązkowe tylko dla sprzedających lub wynajmujących mieszkania, domy oraz w innych nielicznych przypadkach które nie dotyczą budujących własne domy a takich tu zdecydowana wiekszość.
Odnosnie kominka to nie moze byc on głowny zródłem ogrzewania i mozna wpisac ze jego udział moze byc max 49%. Ten procent nie ma literalnego odzwierciedlenia w WT2017 ale logika i zdrowy rozsądek podpowiadają ze ta wartosc moze byc taka.
Obliczenia dotyczące opłacalnosci fotowoltaki tendencyjne w celu udowodnienia tej opłacalnosci. Nie wiadomo dlaczego przyjeto srednią cene 50-55 gr? w jakiej taryfie, jaki dystrybutor i sprzedawca. Inna bedzie opłacalnosc dla G11 inna dla G12w a jeszcze inna dla G13 (Tauron). Inna dla PGE inna dla Tauronu inna dla Enei

----------


## asolt

> ...
> U mnie tak jest zapisane w MPZP. Ale to jest prawo lokalne, a nie krajowe. Wielokrotnie czytałem taki tekst, że kominek nie może być podstawowym źródłem ciepłą - ale przepisu ogólnie obowiązującego na to nie znalazłem.


Słabo szukałeś a wystarczyłoby zajrzec do WT2018 i poczytac rozdział 4 "Instalacje ogrzewcze"
Na początek :
§ 132. 1. Budynek, który ze względu na swoje przeznaczenie wymaga ogrzewania,
powinien być wyposażony w instalację ogrzewczą lub inne urządzenia ogrzewcze,
niebędące piecami, trzonami kuchennymi lub kominkami.
i to by wystarczyło, ale dla wątpiących kolejny paragraf
§ 136. 

2.92 Kotły na paliwo stałe omocy cieplnej nominalnej do 25 kW powinny być instalowane
w wydzielonych pomieszczeniach technicznych zlokalizowanych na kondygnacji
podziemnej, na poziomie ogrzewanych pomieszczeń lub w innych pomieszczeniach,
w których mogą być instalowane kotły o większych mocach cieplnych nominalnych.
Skład paliwa powinien być umieszczony w wydzielonym pomieszczeniu technicznym
w pobliżu kotła lub w pomieszczeniu, w którym znajduje się kocioł. Pomieszczenia,
w których instalowane są kotły oraz pomieszczenia składu paliwa powinny odpowiadać
wymaganiom określonym w Polskiej Normie dotyczącej kotłowni wbudowanych na
paliwo stałe. 

Czy widziałes kocioł na paliwo stałe czyli jak chcą niektórzy kominek w wydzielonym pomieszczeniu??

Czytac i jeszcze raz czytac dokładnie nowe WT2018.

----------


## Kaizen

> Słabo szukałeś a wystarczyłoby zajrzec do WT2018 i poczytac rozdział 4 "Instalacje ogrzewcze"
> Na początek :
> § 132. 1. Budynek, który ze względu na swoje przeznaczenie wymaga ogrzewania,
> powinien być wyposażony w instalację ogrzewczą lub inne urządzenia ogrzewcze,
> niebędące piecami, trzonami kuchennymi lub kominkami.
> i to by wystarczyło, ale dla wątpiących kolejny paragraf


No i mam kable grzejne i klimę (pompę ciepła powietrze-powietrze jak kto woli). Budynek jest wyposażony w wymagane urządzenie ogrzewcze. A jaki przepis wymaga ode mnie podania, które jest główne i które może produkować większość ciepła?

Jaki przepis powszechnie obowiązujący (czyli nie licząc mojego MPZP) zakazuje mi wpisać w PCHE, że kominkiem grzeję 90%, kablami 5% i klimą 5%? 
Przepisy o kotłach mnie nie dotyczą - bo mam kozę i grzeję powietrze, nie wodę. Chyba wiesz czym jest kocioł? Ale swoją drogą jak to ma się do kominka z płaszczem wodnym? Nie podpada pod to?

I nie mieszaj przepisów z logiką. To zupełnie różne poziomy abstrakcji - często sprzeczne.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Charakterystyka energergetyczna budynku a własciwie projektowa charakterystyka energetyczna budynku to całkiem rózne opracowanie od certyfikatu energetycznego. Nie rozumiem jak mozna chciec prowadzic szkolenia z tego zakresu nie rozniając podstawowych pojęc.


Dziękuję za wyjaśnienie.  Jutro odniosę się do wszystkich uwag (po prostu padam ze zmęczenia, a nie mogłem się powstrzymać przed zerknięciem na forum), ale odniosę się tylko do jednego - nie prowadzę szkoleń z zakresów przekraczających moje kompetencje. I w mojej książce (https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/moja-ksiazka/) i na szkoleniach kładę nacisk głównie na to, aby dobrze przemyśleć wybór działki i projektu budowlanego i nawiązać współpracę z rzetelnym projektantem, kierownikiem budowy i wykonawcami. Koncentruję się na ludziach bo uważam, że to umiejętność wyboru projesjonalisty jest najważniejsza i podczas budowy i po prostu w życiu. Zahaczam oczywiście podczas szkoleń o inne tematy, ale NIGDY nie przekonuję do stosowania konretnych rozwiązań, wyboru konkretnych materiałów budowlanych i technologii itp. bo to po prostu przekracza moje kompetencje. Zawsze uczulam, że od takich rzeczy są specjaliści.

----------


## asolt

> No i mam kable grzejne i klimę (pompę ciepła powietrze-powietrze jak kto woli). Budynek jest wyposażony w wymagane urządzenie ogrzewcze. A jaki przepis wymaga ode mnie podania, które jest główne i które może produkować większość ciepła?
> 
> Jaki przepis powszechnie obowiązujący (czyli nie licząc mojego MPZP) zakazuje mi wpisać w PCHE, że kominkiem grzeję 90%, kablami 5% i klimą 5%? 
> Przepisy o kotłach mnie nie dotyczą - bo mam kozę i grzeję powietrze, nie wodę. Chyba wiesz czym jest kocioł? Ale swoją drogą jak to ma się do kominka z płaszczem wodnym? Nie podpada pod to?
> 
> I nie mieszaj przepisów z logiką. To zupełnie różne poziomy abstrakcji - często sprzeczne.


Rozmawiamy o kominku jako głownym zródle ciepła? jezeli tak to w/w paragraf jest wystarczajacy. A MPZP wynika własnie z WT jako prawa nadrzednego. Jezeli MPZP na twoim terenie były by z WT sprzeczne na pewno znalezli by sie tacy ktorzy by je kwestionowali i w sadzie administracyjnym sprawe by wygrali. Nie słyszałem aby ktos sprawe kominka jako głownego zródła grzewczego wygrał czy nawet kwestionował zapisy MPZP w tym zakresie. Mozesz byc tym pierwszym, zyczę powodzenia.

----------


## asolt

> Dziękuję za wyjaśnienie.  Jutro odniosę się do wszystkich uwag (po prostu padam ze zmęczenia, a nie mogłem się powstrzymać przed zerknięciem na forum), ale odniosę się tylko do jednego - nie prowadzę szkoleń z zakresów przekraczających moje kompetencje. I w mojej książce (https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/moja-ksiazka/) i na szkoleniach kładę nacisk głównie na to, aby dobrze przemyśleć wybór działki i projektu budowlanego i nawiązać współpracę z rzetelnym projektantem, kierownikiem budowy i wykonawcami. Koncentruję się na ludziach bo uważam, że to umiejętność wyboru projesjonalisty jest najważniejsza i podczas budowy i po prostu w życiu. Zahaczam oczywiście podczas szkoleń o inne tematy, ale NIGDY nie przekonuję do stosowania konretnych rozwiązań, wyboru konkretnych materiałów budowlanych i technologii itp. bo to po prostu przekracza moje kompetencje. Zawsze uczulam, że od takich rzeczy są specjaliści.


To moze nie pisac o tym na czym sie nie zna, a sprawy OZC, PCHE, Ep, Eu i pokrewne to domena audytora energetycznego, projektanta juz mniej bo ci raczej koncentrują sie na oszustwie PCHE , czyli uzyskaniu PNB w pierwszej kolejnosci.

----------


## Kaizen

> Rozmawiamy o kominku jako głownym zródle ciepła? jezeli tak to w/w paragraf jest wystarczajacy.


Możesz wytłuścić? To "głównym", "podstawowym" albo wyrażone to w %? Bo że nie może być jedynym, to prawda (tylko takie stwierdzenie pada w tym wątku pierwszy raz i nie o tym dyskusja).

Paragraf stanowi, że muszę mieć inne urządzenie. Nie ma tu nic o tym, które może być główne.
To, że MPZP jest prawem i nie musi mieć nic wspólnego z logiką - prawda. Tylko pytanie było o to, jaki przepis powszechnie (a nie lokalnie) obowiązujący zabrania ogrzewania głównie kominkiem.

----------


## asolt

> To, że MPZP jest prawem i nie musi mieć nic wspólnego z logiką - prawda. Tylko pytanie było o to, jaki przepis powszechnie (a nie lokalnie) obowiązujący zabrania ogrzewania głównie kominkiem.


MPZP nie moze byc sprzeczne z WT, skoro nikt tego nie podwazył to oznacza ze nie wszystko musi byc napisane wprost. Kazdy akt nizszej rangi powiniem byc sprawdzany przez prawników specjalistów. Jezeli uwazasz ze MPZP nie ma podstaw w WT to masz prawo zaskarzyc te artykuły z ktorymi sie nie zgadzasz, i w zasadzie masz wygrane bo  w WT nie masz podanej definicji głównego zródła ciepła, a przy okazji kolejna fucha weryfikatora rozporządzen i ustaw.
Naprawde nie rozumiesz tego zapisu?
§ 132. 1. Budynek, który ze względu na swoje przeznaczenie wymaga ogrzewania,
powinien być wyposażony w instalację ogrzewczą lub inne urządzenia ogrzewcze,
niebędące piecami, trzonami kuchennymi lub kominkami.

----------


## Elfir

> Skąd wie, ile wytworzyła? Zakłada licznik na zużycie własne (to co nie trafiło do sieci) po kryjomu?


Wiesz, jak od ponad 15 lat odczytujesz człowiekowi liczniki pradu i on nagle założy fotowoltaikę, to jakieś porównanie masz.
Na dodatek liczniki elektroniczne są w stanie podać moc szczytową, minimalną co do minuty. Wskazują kilkadziesiąt różnych pozycji i nie odczytuje się ich z  ekranu, ale specjalnym urządzeniem, który przekazuje dane do komputera.

Zysk odliczając zużycie własne na poziomie 160 zł/rok to nie jest porażająca kwota, co?

----------


## Kaizen

> MPZP nie moze byc sprzeczne z WT, skoro nikt tego nie podwazył to oznacza ze nie wszystko musi byc napisane wprost.


To jak mi zabronili w WT zielonego dachu (antracyt i czerwienie mogę mieć), to jest to niezgodne z WT? 
Oczywiście, że w MPZP można zakazać czegoś więcej, niż wynika z rozporządzenia. Na tym polegają MPZP - inaczej po co by były, jakby mogły tylko dublować zapisy z WT?

----------


## agb

Mylicie pojęcia. MPZP nie może być sprzeczne z WT, ale jednocześnie może zawierać dodatkowe przepisy pozostające w zgodzie z WT. Np do końca zeszłego roku MPZP nie znosiły wymogów ppoż i obowiązku odsunięcia się od lasu. Taka samo jak w MPZP nikt nie zapisze, że można budować w odległości mniejszej niż 3/4m od granicy, ale może zapisać, że ma to być 6m, co pozostanie w zgodzie z WT.

Natomiast zapis w WT, że _powinien być wyposażony_ nie mówi niczego o roli takiego ogrzewania.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Charakterystyka energergetyczna budynku a własciwie projektowa charakterystyka energetyczna budynku to całkiem rózne opracowanie od certyfikatu energetycznego.


... konkretnie i rzeczowo  :wink:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Posypuję głowę popiołem. OZC, PCHE, świadectwa energetyczne - moja wiedza na ten temat nie była wystarczająca w tym zakresie. Doszkoliłem się i poprawiam artykuł, aby był zgodny z rzeczywistością. Dzięki!

*Łukasz Ładziński* - jak wygląda wykonywanie PCHE przy pracach projektowych? Najczęściej spotykam się z tym, że projektanci tworzący projekt indywidualny najpierw sami (bez większych konsultacji z projektantami z innym branż) ustalają wszystko z inwestorem, a potem po prostu na podstawie przygotowanego projektu architektonicznego zlecają zrobienie projektu konstrukcji, projektów sanitarnych i tak przygotowana dokumentacja wraca do inwestora. 
A przecież architekt i konstruktor muszą przecież w trakcie prac wiedzieć, jaki budynek będzie miał zapotrzebowanie na ciepło po to, aby dobrać odpowiednią izolację, zoptymalizować koszty, zaproponować system grzewczy itp. Zastanawiam się jak więc to powinno wzorcowo wyglądać... Wyobrażam sobie zespół projektantów z różnych branż pracujących wspólnie nad jednym projektem przy jednym stole...  :smile:  Jak to wygląda u Ciebie?

*Kaizen.* Wracając do ogrzewania elektrycznego. Napisałeś, że:

"(ogrzewanie elektryczne) zależy od ceny kWh prądu - a ta może być od 0 do prawie 70gr."

Co masz na myśli pisząc "od zera"?

I drugi temat. Napisałeś: "Do EP nie ma znaczenia jaki model kotła czy pompy wybierzesz i jaką ma sprawność - ważne, jaką minister przypisał sprawność dla grupy urządzeń danego typu. EP liczy się tylko i wyłącznie na podstawie rozporządzenia - nie ma znaczenia sprawność podana przez producenta czy zbadana przez kogokolwiek."

Zerknij na to: http://wis.pol.lublin.pl/kongres3/tom1/1.pdf

Wzór na EP wymaga podstawienia EK. Obliczenie EK wymaga wcześniejszego obliczenia EU. EU nie uwzględnia sprawności systemu grzewczego, EK ją uwzględnia. Wynika z tego, że w obliczeniach energii pierwotnej jest uwzględniona sprawność systemu grzewczego. Oczywiście zawarte w rozporządzeniu wartości współczynników (energia elektryczna 3,0, kocioł na węgiel 1,1, biomasa 0,2 itp.) są niezależne od klasy urządzenia, jego sprawności itp. 

*Elfir*

Napisałaś: "Zysk odliczając zużycie własne na poziomie 160 zł/rok to nie jest porażająca kwota, co?"

Przecież bez informacji o koszcie instalacji fotowoltaicznej ta informacja nic nam nie mówi... Proszę, otwórz się na fotowoltaikę chociaż tak, jak ja się zamknąłem na ekogroszek  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> "(ogrzewanie elektryczne) zależy od ceny kWh prądu - a ta może być od 0 do prawie 70gr."
> 
> 
> Co masz na myśli pisząc "od zera"?


PV. Pisałeś o kosztach eksploatacji - dlatego od zera. Promocyjne ceny dostępne u mnie (czyli z dystrybucją PGE - sprzedawcy różni) "z gniazdka" to tak od 10,5gr/kWh a regularne od niespełna 19gr/kWh (tania stefa w G12as)





> Zerknij na to: http://wis.pol.lublin.pl/kongres3/tom1/1.pdf
> 
> Wzór na EP wymaga podstawienia EK. Obliczenie EK wymaga wcześniejszego obliczenia EU. EU nie uwzględnia sprawności systemu grzewczego, EK ją uwzględnia. Wynika z tego, że w obliczeniach energii pierwotnej jest uwzględniona sprawność systemu grzewczego. Oczywiście zawarte w rozporządzeniu wartości współczynników (energia elektryczna 3,0, kocioł na węgiel 1,1, biomasa 0,2 itp.) są niezależne od klasy urządzenia, jego sprawności itp.


W rozporządzeniu masz też tabelkę ze sprawnościami używanymi do liczenia. Kliknąłeś w link z moim wyjaśnieniem, co to EP, EK itd? Masz tam zrzuty tabelek z rozporządzenia.




Nie jest uwzględniana faktyczna sprawność konkretnego urządzenia z jaką faktycznie grzejesz. Jest tabela w rozporządzeniu - nie czytałeś go a twierdzisz, że się doszkoliłeś?

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> *Łukasz Ładziński* - jak wygląda wykonywanie PCHE przy pracach projektowych? Najczęściej spotykam się z tym, że projektanci tworzący projekt indywidualny najpierw sami (bez większych konsultacji z projektantami z innym branż) ustalają wszystko z inwestorem, a potem po prostu na podstawie przygotowanego projektu architektonicznego zlecają zrobienie projektu konstrukcji, projektów sanitarnych i tak przygotowana dokumentacja wraca do inwestora. 
> A przecież architekt i konstruktor muszą przecież w trakcie prac wiedzieć, jaki budynek będzie miał zapotrzebowanie na ciepło po to, aby dobrać odpowiednią izolację, zoptymalizować koszty, zaproponować system grzewczy itp. Zastanawiam się jak więc to powinno wzorcowo wyglądać... Wyobrażam sobie zespół projektantów z różnych branż pracujących wspólnie nad jednym projektem przy jednym stole...  Jak to wygląda u Ciebie?


- wszystko zaczyna się od działki i jej sąsiedztwa, a w zasadzie od analizy nasłonecznienia, zacieniania, … co jest częścią większej analizy obszaru oddziaływania obiektu, którą wykonuje na etapie Projektu Koncepcyjnego ( rysując np. modele budynków istniejących, sąsiednich w odległości 50 – 100m od granicy działki ). Zakres cieniowania budynku o wys. do 9m może wynosić i 70m ! Mając takie dane, jak również szczegółowy model terenu wiem, jak kształtować architekturę budynku, w tym w zakresie zapewnienia nasłonecznienia pomieszczeń ( i ich układów wewnętrznych ), ale też ( np. ) mam zasadę nie wprowadzania przeszkleń od strony zacienionej budynku lub ich minimalizacja ( są oczywiście odstępstwa od reguły ).
I w zasadzie powinienem napisać, że wszystko zaczyna się od *Architektury*. Dalej ( od strony czysto „ technicznej ” ) odpowiednie projektowanie przegród budowlanych z niedopuszczeniem do powstania jakichkolwiek mostków termicznych w tym dbałość o szczelność budynku na etapie projektu, która jest kluczowa przy WM. W tle są oczywiście wstępne uzgodnienia z Inwestorem dot. systemów sanitarnych ( w tym ogrzewania ) oraz z drugiej strony wymogi prawne wynikające z przepisów budowlanych.
- dot. PCHE jestem raczej w komfortowej sytuacji, ponieważ finalne uzgodnienia dot. systemów instalacyjnych oraz PCHE opracowuje mój sprawdzony w „ bojach „ projektant instalacji w porozumieniu ze mną, ale też i przede wszystkim z Inwestorem z którym rozmawia na etapie uzgodnionej, zaakceptowanej Koncepcji Architektonicznej budynku. Uzgodnienia projektant / Inwestor przekładają się na Projekt Budowlany, który zmienia się z czasem pod kątem zespolenia architektury / konstrukcji / instalacji ( w tym PCHE ).

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Nie jest uwzględniana faktyczna sprawność konkretnego urządzenia z jaką faktycznie grzejesz.


Sięgam raz jeszcze do rozporządzenia w takim razie. Jeżeli jest tak, jak mówisz to który parametr mówi nam o faktycznym/realnym zapotrzebowaniu na energię skoro dane są z tabelki, a nie faktyczne? Żaden?

----------


## Kaizen

> Sięgam raz jeszcze do rozporządzenia w takim razie. Jeżeli jest tak, jak mówisz to który parametr mówi nam o faktycznym/realnym zapotrzebowaniu na energię skoro dane są z tabelki, a nie faktyczne? Żaden?


Jaką energię? Pierwotną? Końcową? Użytkową?

----------


## Sławomir Zając

To inaczej - chcę poznać koszty utrzymania mojego przyszłego domu. Co mam zrobić i na jakie wskaźniki mam patrzeć? Jakie kroki powinien wykonać każdy budujący? Parametr EP jest "sztuczny" i można go łatwo obniżyć manipulując chociażby liczbą systemów grzewczych i wpływając na wskaźniki, do innych obliczeń są brane wartości z tabel, a nie realne. Czy zatem tylko wykonanie OZC jest rozwiązaniem?

----------


## fotohobby

Tak

----------


## Kaizen

Jak sobie nazwiesz opracowanie - wolna wola. Ważne EU i różne wersje (w zależności od rozpatrywanych źródeł ciepła) EK uwzględniającą faktyczną, realną sprawność kotła,a nie ze wskaźnikami z rozporządzenia czy nawet deklaracji producenta. Np. sprawdź, jakie zużycie ekogroszku opisują użytkownicy kotłów nim opalanych do grzania CWU latem - ciekawa sprawność wychodzi gdy trzeba rozgrzać komin i kocioł i w końcu dogrzać ze 200l wody.
No i oczywiście rzetelnie, a nie  żeby wynik wykazał, że projekt mieści się w limicie EP.

----------


## Elfir

> Przecież bez informacji o koszcie instalacji fotowoltaicznej ta informacja nic nam nie mówi... Proszę, otwórz się na fotowoltaikę chociaż tak, jak ja się zamknąłem na ekogroszek


Jak wygram w totka to rozważę. Jak ideę domu zeroenergetycznego i samowystarczalnego.
Na razie jedyne środki, jakie bym miała to z kredytu.
Dlatego pisałam - hobby dla bogatych.

----------


## zbudujmur

kurcze, bardzo przydatne rady. dziękuje!

----------

